# Roman Reigns is seriously one of the absolute worst mic workers out there



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Did you guys hear that promo? So fucking awkward. He needs A LOT of work on the mic. So fucking bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

he wasnt good there. that segment was not good for reigns. It will make people resent him more.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

But he has heart.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck the damn promo. What was more pathetic was the lengths Vince went to have him put over. Just sad.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

that was one of the saddest most pathetic and desperate attempts to get someone over that I've ever seen
I've been watching since I was 3

I feel so ashamed for Roman


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

He's so cringe-worthy on the mic. Talent is certainly not the reason he's in the main event of Wrestlemania.

Also, has anyone ever told Reigns that "anyways" isn't a word? Sigh.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Reptilian said:


> But he has heart.


Turn that up side down stick it straight up your ass :frown2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Créole Heat said:


> Fuck the damn promo. What was more pathetic was the lengths Vince went to have him put over. Just sad.


It is disgusting really.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah I heard it, I thought it was pretty good, better than his other ones.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I still can't believe how far they went right here.

"Shoved down our throats" isn't even the right choice of words anymore. Be innovative people, I'm not a native speaker, but I'm sure some of you can come up with something great.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Yeah I heard it, I thought it was pretty good, better than his other ones.


#Romans 's Skid detected


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm flabbergasted at that segment, and not because of Roman's mic skills. They seriously needed the most over guy to tell the audience Roman deserved it, then get Paul Heyman to say he could beat every big star ever. It's like they want the audience to hate Roman Reigns. I mean, seriously, it's usually heels who go on about themselves like this. What are they doing here?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The promo was good.

Heyman trying to sell Reigns as the GOAT was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

^It's simple pro wrestling 101: Heel manager builds opponent up, then brings him back down to earth by letting him know he ain't beating his client. Nothing outrageously ridiculous about what they went with.

Saw/heard nothing wrong w/that promo :draper2

Acted exactly how he needed to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I said this in the RAW thread. They dont trust him alone out there. First bryan then heyman verbally fellate him. Take the damn training wheels off and let him ride or die. take of the floaties and let him sink or swim. Most disgusting segment of the year!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nasty I respect you but come on man. He held his own there and said what needed to be said. What was he suppose to say? More Nursery Rhymes?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Nasty I respect you but come on man. He held his own there and said what needed to be said. What was he suppose to say? More Nursery Rhymes?


Nothing else needs to be said, I just thought his delivery was really, REALLY awkward.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

He delivered his promo fine, whatever issue you & others have are probably nitpicky ones.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's okay that he is that bad though. He single handedly can make the devil his bitch then make god tap for good measure. He's fucking Roman Reigns!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Nasty I respect you but come on man. He held his own there and said what needed to be said. What was he suppose to say? More Nursery Rhymes?



The biggest problem about this segment wasn't even what Roman said or how he said it. It was what Bryan and especially Heyman said about him. Is Vince out of his fucking mind? Does he actually think people are gonna like Roman more when they're being told he's better than every single wrestler in history? WTF?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Nothing else needs to be said, I just thought his delivery was really, REALLY awkward.


How should he have done it? I like to know


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That was the final straw. To see a wrestler like Daniel Bryan fight his way to the top and become the most beloved star in YEARS, to becoming nothing more than a pawn to put the WWE's chosen guy over is cringeworthy. It's sickening to see them exploit his real emotions in a storyline knowing how much he loves the business. There's no brass ring for him to grab at all. No matter how much he proves himself he'll always be stepped on, and he loves his job too much to take a stand against the bullsh^t. 

I don't have anymore fun watching this product, it's gotten to that point now. I hope you all enjoy the WWE having their way in spite of what you want for the next 10 years.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

With no more Khali i agree, worst in the all roster


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> How should he have done it? I like to know


I don't really know, but I know when I think a promo is awkward & when it's not. Just felt really awkward to me.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> The biggest problem about this segment wasn't even what Roman said or how he said it. It was what Bryan and especially Heyman said about him. Is Vince out of his fucking mind? Does he actually think people are gonna like Roman more when they're being told he's better than every single wrestler in history? WTF?


So blame Vince not Roman


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

At this point Vince is a DESPERATE father trying to get all the kids in school to like his FAILURE of a son. Why don't you just bring back "McMahon's Millions" and PAY us to cheer your boy & then we can only hope for a repeat of the following....


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Nothing else needs to be said, I just thought his delivery was really, REALLY awkward.


Yeah I need to go listen to a few Jake Roberts promos now to remember what mic ability is.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely sickening at how blatant it is.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

He's bad on the mic and not very good in the ring. But i guess he has charisma since he's over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince has destroyed wrestling.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Part of the problem is he does seem somewhat of an introvert.

He does not project a larger than life personality. 

He isn't personality plus.

The other part of his problem is his character isn't well defined. 

The things that make a good actor, delivery, emotion, believability, I'm sure other things, its all missing.

He just isn't very good talking.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

It wasn't that bad...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It's better than what he usually does. 

Still wasn't good though. :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It certainly wasnt good. What does he excel at, other than the look?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

His delivery is just straight awkward. I can tell that he's not comfortable cutting promos. They let him say around 5 lines and that's it. But, that's who they wanna give the world to? No future face of the company should need TWO guys coming out to basically suck his dick and get him over verbally because he can't do it by himself. Take the damn training wheels off. If he's good enough then let him prove it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll take the promo
It was the constant dick riding that I'll take an almighty pass on though. THANKS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince has destroyed wrestling.


That segment just needed a piss poor wrestling match tacked onto it to be a full example of how pathetic Vince and the WWE is. That was the worst segment I have ever seen and I've seen HHH simulate sex with a dead woman, David Arquette win the belt, and men kiss vince's wrinkley old ass.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

How is a heel manager putting over a babyface then stating he can't beat his guy everyone from the grand wizard to bobby heenan to jimmy hart have done this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

tbp82 said:


> How is a heel manager putting over a babyface then stating he can't beat his guy everyone from the grand wizard to bobby heenan to jimmy hart have done this.


Paul E's promo work has nothing to do with the quality of Reign's promo work


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

At this stage Reigns could cut a CM Punk summer 2011 pipebomb promo and you would all cry about how it was 'awkward' and 'forced'. Fucking marks :lmao


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Roman Reigns is vastly improving on the mic. Next great superstar no doubt! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Vince has to be setting up Reigns for a heel turn right? I mean he must know making Bryan tell Reigns he's better than him, and Heyman say that Reigns is the GOAT will rub people the wrong way right?

The next two weeks are in New Jersey and Pittsburgh, and they must know that verbal fellacio is going to get Reigns even more despised than he already will be for pinning Bryan clean. I'm also surprised that they even acknowledged that people hate Reigns because he's all look and size. Bryan saying Reigns proved he has heart may be bought by some casuals or beliebers, but the hardcores are going to see right through that transparent bable.

Hopefully they intend to turn him heel at Mania, because this will be embarassing if they don't.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

He lacks confidence and then tries really hard to emote with his facial expressions but that seems forced as well. He should be more like Goldberg and barely speak. Just say a few lines at a time almost like an action movie hero (which is what he did with the shield and it worked). But with 3 hours to fill today's top guys are expected to be able to cut 10 minute promos and participate in 20 minute segments, not to mention work 20+ minutes matches. These are things Reigns really struggles with which is why total failure for him is a very real possibility.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

What's the big deal? This has happened with all the top babyfaces. It's been like this for years. They put them over and kiss ass while saying outrageous stuff at times. Nothing new here. What Heyman said was crazy but I don't have an issue with it cause it happens all the time.

As for his promo it was fine. Nothing great, nothing terrible, it was decent enough. I don't know why it always has to be "5 star promo or bust" with Reigns. All the other decent/passable/average mic workers aren't called out constantly.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Next week Vince will have Obi Won Kenobi come out and Jedi mind trick the fans into liking Reigns.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ya suffering succotash!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Not just mic work but wrestling as well.

The guy is like a miniature better looking Khali.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Frost99 said:


> At this point Vince is a DESPERATE father trying to get all the kids in school to like his FAILURE of a son. Why don't you just bring back "McMahon's Millions" and PAY us to cheer your boy & then we can only hope for a repeat of the following....


Vince is Will Smith and Roman is Jaden.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Vince has to be setting up Reigns for a heel turn right? I mean he must know making Bryan tell Reigns he's better than him, and Heyman say that Reigns is the GOAT will rub people the wrong way right?
> 
> The next two weeks are in New Jersey and Pittsburgh, and they must know that verbal fellacio is going to get Reigns even more despised than he already will be for pinning Bryan clean. I'm also surprised that they even acknowledged that people hate Reigns because he's all look and size. Bryan saying Reigns proved he has heart may be bought by some casuals or beliebers, but the hardcores are going to see right through that transparent bable.
> 
> Hopefully they intend to turn him heel at Mania, because this will be embarassing if they don't.


After that promo. the new Bryan and Heyman figures will come with optional kneepads.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I just had a horrible realisation... we are going to have a Cena/Roman promo at some point. 0.o


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Vince has to be setting up Reigns for a heel turn right? I mean he must know making Bryan tell Reigns he's better than him, and Heyman say that Reigns is the GOAT will rub people the wrong way right?
> 
> The next two weeks are in New Jersey and Pittsburgh, and they must know that verbal fellacio is going to get Reigns even more despised than he already will be for pinning Bryan clean. I'm also surprised that they even acknowledged that people hate Reigns because he's all look and size. Bryan saying Reigns proved he has heart may be bought by some casuals or beliebers, but the hardcores are going to see right through that transparent bable.
> 
> Hopefully they intend to turn him heel at Mania, because this will be embarassing if they don't.


Hyman said his client will win at WM, but he didn't say Lesnar.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I just had a horrible realisation... we are going to have a Cena/Roman promo at some point. 0.o


That's your WM 32 Main Event :grin2:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

He wasn't good but he wasn't that bad in the segment. Though they did make him look silly standing there for so long saying nothing.

Still better than Cesaro.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

And while the crowd booed when Heyman listed off the wrestlers that Reigns could destroy, they forgot all about that and cheered the hell out of Reigns afterwards. These Reigns haters are legit idiots as Heyman said.

Heyman could have said Reigns was better than deceased wrestlers like Randy Savage and Ultimate Warrior and still the fans would cheer Reigns once they forgot that they're pretending to hate him.

Bring on more segments, seeing the backlash is hilarious.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Redzero said:


> That's your WM 32 Main Event :grin2:


Powerbomb me off the cell through a row of tacks on a flaming table hiding steel steps... noooooooow!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hyman said his client will win at WM, but he didn't say Lesnar.


EUREKA!!!!


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

That bunny suit has to be in the back somewhere. I think the Samoan Snoozefest needs to pay his dues.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

having daniel bryan trying to put over reigns was disgusting


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

The bias and butthurt in this thread is pathetic. Reigns obviously out shined Bryan tonight in terms of charisma, energy and emotion. I'm a fan of both guys so I'm not biased.

The man has improved dramatically and has put on great matches since WWE is slowly letting him show more of what he can do.

Learn to love it smarks.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK I can feel Casper the Cena the Ginger Spice great white dope ghost is coming back 2nite FELLEA.

FUCK OFF


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I thought his promo was alright, it was the verbal blow jobs that Heyman and Db had to give him that made me throw up.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

x78 said:


> At this stage Reigns could cut a CM Punk summer 2011 pipebomb promo and you would all cry about how it was 'awkward' and 'forced'. Fucking marks :lmao


It wasn't a terrible promo... The guy is just not interesting.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

I laughed at "Why you standing over there Paul, stand right in front of me" and Paul actually had to step BACK to get there. Dude was right in your face, you couldn't have thought of something non pre-rehearsed for that?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This promo was bad? I thought it was fine enough or something, idk. Certainly not enough to follow status quo and complain like usual. 

Well, the Danielson insert wasn't needed. But Reigns & Heyman did what they needed.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

@ Sad Reigns haters trying to discredit him


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Reigns was fine. He's not some outstanding orator and likely never will be, but he's making obvious strides of improvement which is all I can ask for. Some of you are so fickle. He was certainly better than Wyatt tonight, arguably one of the worst promo cutters on the roster.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Callisto said:


> Reigns was fine. He's not some outstanding orator and likely never will be, but he's making obvious strides of improvement which is all I can ask for. Some of you are so fickle. He was certainly better than Wyatt tonight, arguably one of the worst promo cutters on the roster.


You seemed legit....then nose dived. Are you serious that Reigns is better at promos than Wyatt?


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Powerbomb me off the cell through a row of tacks on a flaming table hiding steel steps... noooooooow!


That won't happen to you, but it will happen to Reigns at the hands of Heel Cena at some point in 2016. And then Reigns will kick out at 1.

"THE POWERHOUSE!" -Cole

"OH MAH GOODNESS!" -Booker T

"I've never seen someone with a bigger knack for winning big matches than Roman Reigns!" -JBL

If Reigns actually had the charisma and aura his fans claim, they wouldn't need The Rock, Heyman, Bryan, and everyone else with any semblance of talent to try and put him over. Did they ever do that with Goldberg, Batista, hell, even Triple H and Cena? Hell no.

It's not even about just Bryan or Reigns either. Reigns isn't even the most over guy on the roster. He's fringe top-10 at best among faces; off the top of my head, Bryan, Cena, Orton, Sandow, Ziggler, and Ambrose are all more over than he is right now. Ryback when his booking isn't in the toilet is far more over than Reigns is (Reigns has never been as over as 2012 Ryback, and probably never will be either.) Early 2014 Cesaro was more over than Reigns right now. Barrett got a great face reaction when he returned before they turned him heel again.

Can't talk, can't even make it through segments without everyone else putting him over. Can't work, can't even make it through a 15-20 minute match without a top-5 worker like Orton or Bryan carrying him. Doesn't have the charisma to get top-face reactions despite being booked even stronger than Cena.

If they force Brock to verbally put him over too after he's forced to lay down for his running hug I might projectile vomit at the screen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CareerKiller said:


> That won't happen to you, but it will happen to Reigns at the hands of Heel Cena at some point in 2016. And then Reigns will kick out at 1.
> 
> "THE POWERHOUSE!" -Cole
> 
> ...


Don't give them ideas! Especially using my idea! I DON"T WANT TO BE RESPONSIBLE FOR A KICK OUT AT ONE FROM SOMETHING LIKE THAT!!!!!

*is crying in a corner*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

C'mon now, i don't usually comment on how bad he promos are because people do overract to it, but tonight's lacked any type of excitement at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I said this in the RAW thread. They dont trust him alone out there. First bryan then heyman verbally fellate him. Take the damn training wheels off and let him ride or die. take of the floaties and let him sink or swim. Most disgusting segment of the year!



This is the issue for me, there was nothing wrong with Reigns part of that promo segment, nothing great from Reigns, but nothing bad. But for Christ sakes if Reigns is the guy that is going to be carrying the belt as the #1 guy after WM then at some point they need to take the training wheels off and see if he can actually carry a promo segment on his own.

Also the verbal fellatio as IDONTSHIV put it was definitely OTT and fell very flat for me.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Reigns was fine. He's not some outstanding orator and likely never will be, but he's making obvious strides of improvement which is all I can ask for. Some of you are so fickle. He was certainly better than Wyatt tonight, arguably one of the worst promo cutters on the roster.


I swear these smarks will attack anybody with muscle who isn't as good an actor as Daniel-Day Lewis in There Will Be Blood or Marlon Brando in The Godfather. Yet when a mall guy who's not good on the mic, they give him every excuse in the world.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It was better than most of the other promos I've heard from him though that isn't saying much.

He just doesn't seem comfortable out there, like he's nervous or self-conscious or something. I think most agree that he's lacking in the ring and on the mic, to say the least, but I could at least get what people see in him if he carried himself in a manner to someone like The Rock. Maybe not the best name to bring up, but just someone like him in general: cocky and full of confidence. Reigns just looks like a deer caught in the headlights half the time and he sounds like he's reading right off a script. It's better than he was a few months back when I honestly thought he was undoubtedly the worst mic worker in the company at least, but he's still pretty bad. I mean Bryan for comparison destroyed him in delivery and Bryan isn't exactly an A+ on the mic either.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Funaki7 said:


> You seemed legit....then nose dived. Are you serious that Reigns is better at promos than Wyatt?


Yes, I'm 100% honest when I say Reigns is superior to Wyatt at promos. I wouldn't have said it if I believed otherwise.



Reign Man said:


> I swear these smarks will attack anybody with muscle who isn't as good an actor as Daniel-Day Lewis in There Will Be Blood or Marlon Brando in The Godfather. Yet when a mall guy who's not good on the mic, they give him every excuse in the world.


Agreed. I'm not the biggest Reigns fan by any stretch of the imagination and, like I said before, I do think his chops are weak in some aspects. But a lot of people on here have these enormously high, unachievable expectations of these workers when most of them, if one at all, will never meet said criteria. You're not gonna find any Kevin Spaceys or Michael Fassbenders in wrestling nor should you expect there to be.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> The bias and butthurt in this thread is pathetic. Reigns obviously out shined Bryan tonight in terms of charisma, energy and emotion. I'm a fan of both guys so I'm not biased.
> 
> The man has improved dramatically and has put on great matches since WWE is slowly letting him show more of what he can do.
> 
> Learn to love it smarks.


That was a mediocre (not terrible) promo, but it sure as hell does not make him or his match at WM more interesting.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> This is the issue for me, there was nothing wrong with Reigns part of that promo segment, nothing great from Reigns, but nothing bad. But for Christ sakes if Reigns is the guy that is going to be carrying the belt as the #1 guy after WM then at some point they need to take the training wheels off and see if he can actually carry a promo segment on his own.
> 
> Also the verbal fellatio as IDONTSHIV put it was definitely OTT and fell very flat for me.


Reigns is improving on the mic, and he could get a manager to speak for him. Lesnar was awful on the mic back then and with the aid of a manager he became a huge attraction.

Someone with already decent mic and ring skills could go so much further if WWE books them properly.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

rocknblues81 said:


> That was a mediocre (not terrible) promo, but it sure as hell does not make him or his match at WM more interesting.


The crowd seemed into it and that's who WWE should really be focusing on, the other people who hate Reigns will still watch anyway. WWE knows this so that's why they're going with Reigns to please the majority and still receive the money and support of the detractors.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Reigns looks especially bad when he's around top notch mic workers. Like, every time Heyman is around Heyman looks like DeNiro in his prime sharing the stage with the guy who gets bit parts in the community theater.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Cena! You're never around when I actually need you!


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

I can't hate Roman for this. He's a good wrestler, but no he's not top tier and he knows it. This whole thing is the working of Vince McMahon and no one in WWE is going to stand up to him about it so if there is any hate to be directed it should be 100% toward Vince and probably Kevin Dunn. Hopefully Hunter will do a better job with the company once VM is finally gone. Dunn should get the bounce the day Vince gets his wings. We will just linger on until that time comes.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You know what? The best thing in the world for Reigns right now is actually bad promos. He'll eventually stop eating his cock and balls. He'll go, "You know what? I hate bombing. I hate eating my balls in front of like, 7000 people and 4 million television and internet viewers."

Bailing him out with a mouthpiece like Heyman will cripple him. He'll never develop into his own speaker that way. He's gonna be like Brock Lesnar, a glorified mute. I'm not a big time John Cena fan, but he never had a mouthpiece and he developed on the mic. Now, does he occasionally cut promos that make you wanna throw your television or computer in the trash? Absolutely. But more often than not, he actually cuts a serviceable promo, occasionally a great one. 

That is what Reigns needs.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> The crowd seemed into it and that's who WWE should really be focusing on, the other people who hate Reigns will still watch anyway. WWE knows this so that's why they're going with Reigns to please the majority and still receive the money and support of the detractors.


I don't think the majority are behind him at all. This was one of his better crowds tonight. 

The guy is boring as hell.

But the promo was not as bad as some are letting on.


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nothing is being shoved down your throat beacuse you decided to watch him, just turn the fucking channel already god damn what's so hard about that go watch roh go watch TNA go watch college wrestling please just shut the fuck up


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

To the people that say the crowd was into it. It fucking wasnt . Orton..again O R T O N is more over than Reigns(and Bryan now too). A guy who is known for many for being an uncharismatic piece of Brick (i dont agree personally) for 10 years is more over than your future number fucking one guy. This is P A T H E T I C.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Are you kidding, Reigns is an amazing mic worker. I mean, just look at his hair!


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

Brandough said:


> Yeah I heard it, I thought it was pretty good, better than his other ones.


This motherfucker pretends he's a Sandow fan hoping that it will make his opinion in regards to mic skills more credible.

You're not fooling me, motherfucker.


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

Roman's part in the promo wasn't amazing but better than what we usually get from him. The real problem was him standing there with his facial expressions saying nothing while Daniel Bryan and Paul Heyman verbally sucked him off. I literally thought that Vince is trying to get this guy over in the most unnatural force my cock down your throat way. Just ridiculous. 

As some posters have already said, take his training wheels off. If you're gonna roll with him fucking commit.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Trepkos said:


> This motherfucker pretends he's a Sandow fan hoping that it will make his opinion in regards to mic skills more credible.
> 
> You're not fooling me, motherfucker.


Shut up bitch


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

Brandough said:


> Shut up bitch


I don't take orders from my intellectual inferiors, you colossal imbecile.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Créole Heat said:


> Fuck the damn promo. What was more pathetic was the lengths Vince went to have him put over. Just sad.


This. Vince is killing the guy, and bringing others down with him.

The Cena formula does not work!


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> And while the crowd booed when Heyman listed off the wrestlers that Reigns could destroy, they forgot all about that and cheered the hell out of Reigns afterwards. These Reigns haters are legit idiots as Heyman said.
> 
> Heyman could have said Reigns was better than deceased wrestlers like Randy Savage and Ultimate Warrior and still the fans would cheer Reigns once they forgot that they're pretending to hate him.
> 
> Bring on more segments, seeing the backlash is hilarious.


I would be willing to bet this guys is an alt of one of those eva/bella fans. This bait is all too familiar. Im putting you on ignore, bro...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The fuck are you talking about THE POWERHOUSE is one of the best ever, listen to his next manager Paul Heyman.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The only problem I can find in his promos is that he often doesn't speak loudly enough. The content is far and away better than what he as doing before the Rumble. He's fine on the mic. That's the least thing he needs to be concerned about. He's getting better in the ring and his fanbase continues to grow. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

southrnbygrace said:


> The only problem I can find in his promos is that he often doesn't speak loudly enough. The content is far and away better than what he as doing before the Rumble. He's fine on the mic. That's the least thing he needs to be concerned about. He's getting better in the ring and his fanbase continues to grow. I think he'll be fine.


His mic skills is his biggest weakness, didn't you see how quietly he was standing there the whole time, it was awkward. he need to speak up, he looks like a socially awkward body builder this point. He is clearly afraid to speak and the hesitation can be seen every time he gets mic time.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought his segment tonight was awful

I didn't mind Reigns' delivery but he made it so obvious that he was going off a script. As someone else said, that part where he was telling Heyman to come closer when he was already in his face was so stupid. He doesn't seem to have any confidence in himself at cutting promos at all, and it makes for bad viewing

Then you had the whole Bryan and Heyman bigging Reigns up which was pretty shit if I do say so myself. He's the top guy and they need Daniel Bryan to be by his side the majority of the time he's out there to help him accross the street like an old lady. Just let him stand on his own 2 feet because he'll have to sooner or later. It should be later, but WWE being the stubborn fuckers that they are chose sooner so they can't keep having people carry him all the time


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

At this point if he were to open his mouth and spoke gods prophecy, people here would shit on his mic skills.


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

elbowdrop3000 said:


> At this point if he were to open his mouth and spoke gods prophecy, people here would shit on his mic skills.


Yes, imagine that. People are shitting on the mic skills of someone who cuts horrendous promos. How unreasonable.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't you guys get it by now? WWE KNOW WHAT THEY'RE DOING.

Smarks are heels. Heels are smarks. Reality era. Inception. Everything is opposite. To marks, Roman is the perfect face. To smarks, Roman is the perfect heel. They have created dark matter.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

Better than Daniel Bryan


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

.christopher. said:


> I thought his segment tonight was awful
> 
> I didn't mind Reigns' delivery but he made it so obvious that he was going off a script. As someone else said, that part where he was telling Heyman to come closer when he was already in his face was so stupid. He doesn't seem to have any confidence in himself at cutting promos at all, and it makes for bad viewing
> 
> Then you had the whole Bryan and Heyman bigging Reigns up which was pretty shit if I do say so myself. He's the top guy and they need Daniel Bryan to be by his side the majority of the time he's out there to help him accross the street like an old lady. Just let him stand on his own 2 feet because he'll have to sooner or later. It should be later, but WWE being the stubborn fuckers that they are chose sooner so they can't keep having people carry him all the time


Heyman, Bryan, The Rock. What's next? Do they line up Undertaker, Bruno Sammartino and president Obama on next week's Raw to tell us how awesome Reigns is?

You're not convincing anyone WWE. All that crap about heart, he's shown ZERO heart since getting this push, only a sense of entitlement.


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Trepkos said:


> Yes, imagine that. People are shitting on the mic skills of someone who cuts horrendous promos. How unreasonable.


Nah its just haters being haters lol. He's no different than almost any other wrestler on the roster when it comes to promos. 

He had that high pitched "believe that! " holding his finger in the air a few months back and ever since the haters have been all over his promos. cringe worthy, embarrassing, disgusting

Just get over it guys.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Heyman, Bryan, The Rock. What's next? Do they line up Undertaker, Bruno Sammartino and president Obama on next week's Raw to tell us how awesome Reigns is?
> 
> You're not convincing anyone WWE. All that crap about heart, he's shown ZERO heart since getting this push, only a sense of entitlement.


I wouldn't be surprised if they had Undertaker big him up the moment he hits the ring to cut his first promo since his loss at WM. I don't doubt the lengths the WWE will go to to get this guy over


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know why the Reigns supporters cut him so much slack. When you see someone at your job getting promoted over everyone else when he clearly isn't ready and hasn't even earned it, do you happily support that too?

What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

His promos are still off because he's still wearing a goddamn earpiece. Notice how he made sure his hair stayed in place during his lines tonight. At least they've given him a few new moves, and working with Bryan has already improved his technique exponentially.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the crying, it just never stops  it better never stop


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

elbowdrop3000 said:


> Nah its just haters being haters lol. He's no different than almost any other wrestler on the roster when it comes to promos.
> 
> He had that high pitched "believe that! " holding his finger in the air a few months back and ever since the haters have been all over his promos. cringe worthy, embarrassing, disgusting
> 
> Just get over it guys.


The majority of the roster fucking sucks on the mic, so grouping him with them doesn't help his cause. Even then, he's the worst of the worst. I can count on my hand the number of people on the entire roster who are worse than him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> The only problem I can find in his promos is that he often doesn't speak loudly enough. The content is far and away better than what he as doing before the Rumble. He's fine on the mic. That's the least thing he needs to be concerned about. He's getting better in the ring and his fanbase continues to grow. I think he'll be fine.


No, he just needs to turn heel so it will be 'cool' for these marks to like him, and within 2 months they will be riding his nuts and talking about how he has 'improved' when in reality there will be no difference in the quality of his work.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

southrnbygrace said:


> The only problem I can find in his promos is that he often doesn't speak loudly enough. The content is far and away better than what he as doing before the Rumble. He's fine on the mic. That's the least thing he needs to be concerned about. He's getting better in the ring and his fanbase continues to grow. I think he'll be fine.


Fanbase continues to grow? He was more over a year ago in The Shield.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan mark just hating. Yo got yo moment last year money, it didn't work out, he failed. Bryan is simply to fragile to be a main event big daddy in WWE, Reigns is strong as fuck.

Roman Reigns is READY.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Reigns promo tonight seriously reminded me of the genesis of mcgillicutty or however you spell it.
"tell me I can't beat him"
"Cause its not about if I beat him"
"Its about how I beat him"
"Cause after Wrestlemania, he ain't gonna like me anyways"
BELEEEEE DAT.

None of it flowed at all, my friend who I watched with is only somewhat of a wrestling fan and he was laughing at how awkward what he was saying was. Made no sense.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns sounded like LL Cool J out there. Speaking as a Reigns fan, I thought he took a major step down this week compared to the last few.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

elbowdrop3000 said:


> Nah its just haters being haters lol. He's no different than almost any other wrestler on the roster when it comes to promos.
> 
> He had that high pitched "believe that! " holding his finger in the air a few months back and ever since the haters have been all over his promos. cringe worthy, embarrassing, disgusting
> 
> Just get over it guys.


The one crying is you and the rest of Reigns cocksuckers. 

"OMG stop hating my boy you are just mad . " :lol and the funny thing is i didnt even like Bryan during his first years in the WWE. You guys are just so bad at defending Reigns thats its hard too not shit on this guy.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I just had a horrible realisation... we are going to have a Cena/Roman promo at some point. 0.o


The more crushing realization is that we're gonna have a Cena/Reigns feud at some point.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

Hating on Roman Reigns supreme promos? 

What a new and shocking development, by the way, are we still stanning for that lesnar sombrero promo from 11 years ago?

Because he hasnt had a good promo since, and that promo was all physical puns and shit, nothing particularly clever about it.

Or maybe we can talk about all those great daniel bryan promos where nobody reacts until he starts going Yes, Yes, Yes

and it took him 12 years to come up with that, which he stole to begin with 

Or maybe lets talk about all those great dean ambrose promos where he just acts stupid for no reason and rambles on about nothing.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Bryan mark just hating. Yo got yo moment last year money, it didn't work out, he failed. Bryan is simply to fragile to be a main event big daddy in WWE, Reigns is strong as fuck.
> 
> Roman Reigns is READY.


Not sure why Regins supporter always go to the quickest shot and goes for Bryan. Sure it makes sense to bring out Bryan since he's the most over guy, but would people complain if someone like Ziggler/Mizdow/etc. was in WM? If he's ready, then take out those training wheels and go for it. As someone said here yesterday, time for him to sink or swim.

They can't half ass it like they did tonight. This will just end in distaste. Go the whole damn 9 yards. If they want to commit to him, do it. I still think it'd make more sense to keep in back in the undercard, as where this is heading will be either a very disappointing outcome where Reigns gets screwed over in the end or a 50/50 with Cena (maybe even worst since he really doesn't get much pop compared to Cena. I'll give Cena credit as he at least gets strong pop even if it's mixed. Which will lead to him becoming a heel and probably becoming kill by Cena, the irony.) If he gets screwed then good luck seeing him in the midcard/jobber for a while then. Is that what people want?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The more crushing realization is that we're gonna have a Cena/Reigns feud at some point.


Even as a Cena hater, i look forward to the chants of "Let's go Cena, Roman Sucks"


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The more crushing realization is that we're gonna have a Cena/Reigns feud at some point.


I'd still cheer to see Reigns cleanly beat Cena with 1 of his shitty spears after laying around like a ragdoll for 20 minutes.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Hyman said his client will win at WM, but he didn't say Lesnar.


I wondered myself if this is the road they could go down. Brock is going to get cheered and SuperReigns booed at WM regardless of what happens between now and then so a Heyman switch would make sense especially with Brock supposed to be leaving

Most likely won't happen though and either way I think we are in store for one of the worst Wrestlemania matches ever


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm flabbergasted at that segment, and not because of Roman's mic skills. They seriously needed the most over guy to tell the audience Roman deserved it, then get Paul Heyman to say he could beat every big star ever. It's like they want the audience to hate Roman Reigns. I mean, seriously, it's usually heels who go on about themselves like this. What are they doing here?


A heel turn at WM is the only thing that makes sense. Otherwise they're just FN stupid.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yea but..he aint gonna like me anyways b'leev dat


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Did you guys hear that promo? So fucking awkward. He needs A LOT of work on the mic. So fucking bad.


:applause

Ironic that Reigns marks say Bryan is bad on the mic and yet when it's him and Reigns in a talking segment he is the one to carry it. Bryan or Heyman or the Authority. 

:lel

"Just to get my Samoan blood boiling."

:What?

:lel :lel :lel

Also, what's up with one of the top faces and the top heel manager trying to build Reigns as something credible or whatever? Shouldn't he be the one talking how great he is, not other superior talents practically kissing his ass for no reason whatsoever?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

He never gonna be good at promos, the guy just doesn't have it but hey they gonna give him Heyman so whatever, if WWE wanted his top guy to manage the mic like a elite they would be pushing Ambrose instead.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Someone in here actually said Reigns is better on the mic than Bray. Thank for giving me my first laugh of the day.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

If they want this guy to be their new face their company, then they need to stop having others trying to put him over as he's like the bastard son of Cena and let him live or die by his own talents. I'm more annoyed the fact they had Bryan and The Rock and others trying to make this guy out like he's Austin or Hogan. It's sickening and isn't do Reigns any favours. No one is buying but his own marks.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Despite the obvious pandering from WWE, getting Daniel Bryan to go out and put him over a little bit more I actually thought that was his best promo yet.

Hey, until they sent Daniel Bryan out there to kiss his arse I actually felt as though I could start routing for him again. It just confused the crowd as well. He got a good pop when his music hit and the crowd seemed to be with him until they sent Bryan out and then they just didn't seem to know what to do and they ended up booing him and his victory at Fastlane.

On a whole though I thought Raw was good but they still have a long way to go to make up for the last two months of shit.

Why can't they just keep Reigns and Bryan apart now until after Wrestlemania at least?!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I'm trying to watch the promo now since I fell asleep last night after Orton went off screen; damn are those colored contact lenses distracting.*


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Roman Reigns trying to look good in the mic standing next to Heyman is pretty embarrassing thing to look at


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> The bias and butthurt in this thread is pathetic. Reigns obviously out shined Bryan tonight in terms of charisma, energy and emotion. I'm a fan of both guys so I'm not biased.
> 
> The man has improved dramatically and has put on great matches since WWE is slowly letting him show more of what he can do.
> 
> Learn to love it smarks.



Seriously?! As soon as Bryan came out and said a few things the crowd went back to booing Reigns. I don't think Reigns' promo was that bad tonight, easily his best but the crowd does still want Bryan more. Not just smarks because it's unanimous most of the time.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> This is the issue for me, there was nothing wrong with Reigns part of that promo segment, nothing great from Reigns, but nothing bad. But for Christ sakes if Reigns is the guy that is going to be carrying the belt as the #1 guy after WM then at some point they need to take the training wheels off and see if he can actually carry a promo segment on his own.
> 
> Also the verbal fellatio as IDONTSHIV put it was definitely OTT and fell very flat for me.



This. I hate that Reigns marks constantly try to say that Bryan marks are bitching all the time but there's plenty of us "Bryan marks" that want to give him a chance but the WWE are making it so fucking hard.

We get it, he's your man so let him stand on his own two feet. We will appreciate it a lot more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just give reigns a mute gimmick or have him constantly wear a gag. Reigns should be seen, but not heard.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Daniel Bryan's promo was like Jericho, The Rock, pre "what" Austin level compared to Reigns. The guy is still insanely awkward out there.

Side note; I know WWE is playing off the fact that Reigns isn't well liked and Bryan is but this booking is wacky and makes DB look like a douche. Bryan was eliminated from the Rumble fair and square, then he lost to Reigns clean but he's still coming out there talking how he doesn't like Reigns and Bryan is better, with more heart, etc. Sore loser booking in reality. Then it got worse with DB having to put Reigns over on the mic, that was sad to watch.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just give reigns a mute gimmick or have him constantly wear a gag. Reigns should be seen, but not heard.


Fuck being seen either, he should neither be seen, heard, nor even employed, the useless sack of shit.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

"The guy" in the company having a mouthpiece is just ridicolous I saw the promo at bleacher report I refuse to watch the Roman Reigns show that was once Raw the amount of ass kissing they did was disgusting that promo was just cringeworthy and people are saying its his best the standards are very low here I refuse to accept a guy who produces promo like that "stand over here in my face" the dude was already in your face :drake1 "makes my somoan blood boil":westbrook3 

I have no doubt in my mind the crowd at Wrestlemania will chew him and spite him out if he keeps this up.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

He is not just one of the worst. He is the worst.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> Fuck being seen either, he should neither be seen, heard, nor even employed, the useless sack of shit.


:lol you win.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

DarkLady said:


> Fuck being seen either, he should neither be seen, heard, nor even employed, the useless sack of shit.


Noman Reigns. :reigns

Let us UUUWWAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOHHHHHH for a minute at the loss of THE POWERHOUSE'S DRAWING POWER AND ROCK-LEVEL MIC SKILLS.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman talking to Reigns is like an adult talking to a baby about to speak his first words.

The gulf in class is scarily hilarious! :lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

All you are doing is motivating him.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> Bailing him out with a mouthpiece like Heyman will cripple him. He'll never develop into his own speaker that way. *He's gonna be like Brock Lesnar, a glorified mute.*


?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I want Lesnar leaving Reigns in a pool of Samoan blood, urine and vomit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Daniel Bryan's promo was like Jericho, The Rock, pre "what" Austin level compared to Reigns. The guy is still insanely awkward out there.
> 
> Side note; I know WWE is playing off the fact that Reigns isn't well liked and Bryan is but this booking is wacky and makes DB look like a douche. Bryan was eliminated from the Rumble fair and square, then he lost to Reigns clean but he's still coming out there talking how he doesn't like Reigns and Bryan is better, with more heart, etc. Sore loser booking in reality. Then it got worse with DB having to put Reigns over on the mic, that was sad to watch.


it made it seem like DB was turning heel.
Vince is ruining the most over guy on the roster in DB just to get fans to stop booing Reigns.

Maybe that is what Vince wants to ruin DB but he is stupid for doing that, and yo would think the shareholders would question it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I won't say Reigns is the worst I've ever heard, but he certainly isn't good enough on the stick to hold his own against the rest of the top stars in the company.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Its Ok guys, I went on WWE 2K14 and kicked Romans ass with every wrestler Heyman mentioned in consecutive single matches, all is right in the world. Well atleast in my video WWE Universe it is.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's absolutely terrible on the mic. Other than having Vince's favorite look, the guy has nothing going for him. Maybe a few years down the road, but he sure as hell isn't ready to main even Wrestlemania. Hell the Miz was better a few years ago than he is now.

And all the Bryan haters say this is whining. Uh no, we have to watch one of the best wrestlers in the world suffer terrible booking and basically being this clowns cheerleader just because nobody likes him. They're doing all they can to get this guy over, when you already have somebody who is super over and Reigns can never touch. Vince is just lucky the crowds the last 2 nights have been mild, just wait to mania......


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't think he's bad really, just far from good. he's okay.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The reason the whole mic skills thing doesn't bother me is because, for me, I couldn't care less if a guy can talk. I want to see what he does in the ring. Roman is being allowed to show more of the skills he has _in ring_ and that's absolutely all that matters to me. Actions will ALWAYS speak louder than words in pro wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> The reason the whole mic skills thing doesn't bother me is because, for me, I couldn't care less if a guy can talk. I want to see what he does in the ring. Roman is being allowed to show more of the skills he has _in ring_ and that's absolutely all that matters to me. Actions will ALWAYS speak louder than words in pro wrestling.


I definitely agree that in ring skills > mic skills, but if you ask me, Roman Reigns is still really bad in the ring.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

He initially is his own worse enemy. He clearly doesn't think he's bad or that he needs work. He's like the guy that wants to be a championship boxer but only workouts on the weekends.

Although, he'll improve and then, AGAIN, take 20 steps backwards.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I definitely agree that in ring skills > mic skills, but if you ask me, Roman Reigns is still really bad in the ring.


Reigns is so amazing in the ring that things like psychology & selling don't even apply to him. Belie dat

Just give this man the WWE, TNA, ROH, IWGP, GHC & Triple Crown titles already.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely below average on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> I definitely agree that in ring skills > mic skills, but if you ask me, Roman Reigns is still really bad in the ring.


I hope you understand he's not going to be like Daniel Bryan when it comes in ring skills. Reigns is a power house like wrestler there's only so much he can do.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

It was ok, not too bad. Bryan was really good though.

What I really didn't like about the segment was the lengths they were going to make Roman look strong, that really is becoming the biggest wrestling cliché at this point.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I hope you understand he's not going to be like Daniel Bryan when it comes in ring skills. Reigns is a power house like wrestler there's only so much he can do.


I am not stupid. 

I don't expect him to be a Bryan or a Benoit or a Regal, but he is still isn't good in the ring.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I hope you understand he's not going to be like Daniel Bryan when it comes in ring skills. Reigns is a power house like wrestler there's only so much he can do.


Well, he can definitely do more to earn being called a powerhouse every five seconds.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You ain't gonna like Roman Reigns' anyway


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

It made me sick to my stomach hearing that promo. And they kissed his ass for like what? 10 minutes or more?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am not stupid.
> 
> I don't expect him to be a Bryan or a Benoit or a Regal, but he is still isn't good in the ring.


Ok how should a guy like roman be in the ring? Who should he be like being the size he is?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Ok how should a guy like roman be in the ring? Who should he be like being the size he is?


I don't honestly even know, but all I know that he is not good in the ring right now.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Reigns was a lot better than Bryan on the mic last night. Rusev was better than both.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I hope you understand he's not going to be like Daniel Bryan when it comes in ring skills. Reigns is a power house like wrestler there's only so much he can do.


..Yeah well he's still got a hell of a long way to go before he can be a "power wrestler" with as much dominance as Brock, Goldberg, Lashley or even Rusev, Reigns is barely stronger than Seth Rollins.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> I don't honestly even know, but all I know that he is not good in the ring right now.


Lol see my point exactly


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Lol see my point exactly


What point? My point is that he is not good in the ring. And I am not the only one who thinks that way, belleee dat.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Ok how should a guy like roman be in the ring? Who should he be like being the size he is?


He should have a lot more power moves in his arsenal, or at least do the moves he has to perfection.Also not look like he has trouble lifting someone like Bryan.

Look at Brock Lesnar.He has done a lot of back-breaker, powerbomb and suplex variations, but lately is just suplexes and F5's.*But it fucking works!* 

He makes it look easy.When he is throwing John Cena all around the ring, it's like Cena weights nothing at all to Lesnar.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> What point? My point is that he is not good in the ring. And I am not the only one who thinks that way, belleee dat.


But im asking you what could he do to get better? Who should Reigns be wrestling like being the size he is? Answering idk is Giving me the sense that your either clueless or you hate Reigns so much that you don't want to compare him to any guy cause you don't want him to improve and you just want him to fail miserably and never be given the chance to succeed because he's in the spot right now that you want your favorite Daniel Bryan to be in right now. If you gave me that answer that be great cause your being honest. I like and respect you Nasty but come on man


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Winter's cooling said:


> He should have a lot more power moves in his arsenal, or at least do the moves he has to perfection.Also not look like he has trouble lifting someone like Bryan.
> 
> Look at Brock Lesnar.He has done a lot of back-breaker, powerbomb and suplex variations, but lately is just suplexes and F5's.*But it fucking works!*
> 
> He makes it look easy.When he is throwing John Cena all around the ring, it's like Cena weights nothing at all to Lesnar.


Thank you that's the answer I was looking for. You can even say reigns should be like a Batista from 2004-2007ish when it comes to move sets


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> But im asking you what could he do to get better? Who should Reigns be wrestling like being the size he is? Answering idk is Giving me the sense that your either clueless or you hate Reigns so much that you don't want to compare him to any guy cause you don't want him to improve and you just want him to fail miserably and never be given the chance to succeed because he's in the spot right now that you want your favorite Daniel Bryan to be in right now. If you gave me that answer that be great cause your being honest. I like and respect you Nasty but come on man


fpalm

I am not a wrestling expert or anything like that, but I KNOW a bad wrestler when I see one. You want to know a great big man wrestler? The Undertaker.

I don't know what Reigns could do differently, but he needs to do something to improve in the ring.

Also for your information, this has nothing to do "him being in the spot where I want D-Bry to be in". I have said that Reigns is not a good wrestler since I saw his match vs CM Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> fpalm
> 
> I am not a wrestling expert or anything like that, but I KNOW a bad wrestler when I see one. You want to know a great big man wrestler? The Undertaker.
> 
> ...


There you go the undertaker, you could even say Batista 2004-2007, Luke Harper all big men you are/were great in the ring. He can improve give him a chance. Wm is due or die for him and knows that if he doesn't put on a solid match for mania he doesn't have hope and I'll admit it


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> There you go the undertaker, you could even say Batista 2004-2007, Luke Harper all big men you are/were great in the ring. He can improve give him a chance. Wm is due or die for him and knows that if he doesn't put on a solid match for mania he doesn't have hope and I'll admit it


He shouldn't be this bad when he is main eventing the fucking Wrestlemania against Brock Lesnar tho...


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Not even a fan of Reigns.

But i think the promo he cut on Raw was solid, he says the words in his own style and managed to control the crowd.

Also his match with Bryan at fastlane was pretty good, he expanded his moveset and he seemed very versatile at selling and countering, i liked his explosivity. He is a really good powerhouse if you compare him with guys like Rybotch or Botchista.

Basically, i think Reigns is improving a lot.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This Wrestlemania will all be about Reigns.

Might as well have the whole roster come out and kiss Reigns ass for three hours of interviews.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> He shouldn't be this bad when he is main eventing the fucking Wrestlemania against Brock Lesnar tho...


He shouldnt and it's not his fault he needed another year like many said to improve but vince was very determined to have him this year. What's Reigns going to so say no? What wwe superstar is going to say no to the main even of wm? You do that its career suicide.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

Segment made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought his promo was good. Didn't stutter or hesitate or mispronounce words. Seemed like the "real" Reigns came out a couple of times in the promo. That being said, Daniel Bryan did not need to come out and praise him. The handshake at Fast Lane was good enough. Heyman did what he was supposed to do. Would have said something nearly identical if it was Bryan vs. Lesnar, about how he'd put his money on Bryan every time because he's always beating the odds, the underdog, etc. People are just pissed because it was Reigns.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Nah he was decent. Better than Bryan's promo, and held his own just fine. People are just pretending he's worse than he is. As always.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

I looked some of his promos up on YouTube. He's the first wrestler I've ever had to turn off halfway through due to me feeling legitimately uncomfortable from how bad and cringe-worthy his mic work is. Now I know what people have been talking about.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

HE AIN'T GONNA LIKE ME ANYWAYS, GUYS


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

He should say the word yes over and over, that's awesome mic work


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> HE AIN'T GONNA LIKE ME ANYWAYS, GUYS


Lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Nah he was decent. Better than Bryan's promo, and held his own just fine. People are just pretending he's worse than he is. As always.


Some of though just have a really high standard, like I think most of the guys in WWE now are freaking terrible, or below average at best. But I'm a big picture guy, I think promos I think Jake Roberts & things like that. So I can't help but hear Reigns speak & just go ugh. Bryan's not all that either but he's a little better to me, not much though.

Reigns fans need to understand though that some of us, well at least me personally - I don't dislike the man as a man, first of all my opinion doesn't mean jack in the scheme of things but it's a knock on the performer, the character Roman Reigns.

I got no ill will toward the human being, so don't take criticism so damn seriously. Like there are tons of top selling music artists in tons of different genres over the last four or five decades that I'm sure many of us don't like or think sounds terrible. It's a freaking opinion, that's all.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought he sounded fine last night. It sure as hell beats Cena's over effective 'never give up' and downplay the other guy with corny jokes schtick. I'll take a more subdued, stoic and confident 'I don't give a fuck' attitude any day over that loud-mouthed nonsense. But sure, Cena is a better actor on the mic. I'll give him that.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Reigns was so hyped up by both Bryan and Heyman in that segment that even the most adamant Reigns supported has must be disgusted by how hard WWE are trying to force Reigns. I mean seriously Reigns beatting Bruno Sammartino, Hogan, Andre, Austin, Rock and even Triple H in their Primes is not believable at all, and you could see how hard it was for Heyman to say, when he came to Austin he had to pause for a second cause I think his brain threw up a little with the crap he was being told to say.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Reigns was so hyped up by both Bryan and Heyman in that segment that even the most adamant Reigns supported has must be disgusted by how hard WWE are trying to force Reigns. I mean seriously Reigns beatting Bruno Sammartino, Hogan, Andre, Austin, Rock and even Triple H in their Primes is not believable at all, and you could see how hard it was for Heyman to say, when he came to Austin he had to pause for a second cause I think his brain threw up a little with the crap he was being told to say.


I like Reigns and want to see him rise to the occasion, but I do agree that they should not have had Heyman put him over basically the entire history of the WWE. Whoever greenlit that shit is a complete and utter idiot.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I no longer say anything about Reigns.
But it is frustrating to see Ambrose make superb promos on youtube/app and see Reigns trying to make a OK promo on RAW


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

When Heyman was going on about how he could beat the Rock, Stone Cold, Hogan, Andre the giant and all the other greats I was actually embarrassed for Reigns. I f Reigns existed in the same era, with how much charisma and how over some of those guys were Reigns wouldn't even be feuding with them (he'd be a lower mid carder at best) let alone beat them lel. I think even Reigns thought that based on his facial expressions. 

This was a great method to make Reigns more vilified when you think about how popular some of those guys are still to this very day. I just can't for the life of me think why Vince thought this would be a good idea. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Why are people bitching that WWE is making Reigns look strong going into his title match with Lesnar? Like seriously, what the fuck is wrong with some of you. This is the main event of Wrestlemania, so of course they want to make Reigns a tough challenge for Lesnar. You guys would rather WWE make him look like a bitch instead of a worthy opponent.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Reigns came off well. He is a cool dude. Pretty simple. His cool promos make me like him alot. The dude is just a cool dude and has natural charisma. Enjoyed his talking and am really enjoying Reigns at the moment. He is a bad ass dude. Loving it.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

CoolestDude said:


> Reigns came off well. He is a cool dude. Pretty simple. His cool promos make me like him alot. The dude is just a cool dude and has natural charisma. Enjoyed his talking and am really enjoying Reigns at the moment. He is a bad ass dude. Loving it.


As a gay man, are you just naturally attracted to Samoans or is Reigns an exception?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Did you guys hear that promo? So fucking awkward. He needs A LOT of work on the mic. So fucking bad.


Yeah, I had to change the channel. The look on Paul's face was just ugh. Roman Reigns needs more time and the WWE should have figured this out by now. WM 31 is going to be awful when these two fight.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Rexx said:


> Not even a fan of Reigns.
> 
> *But i think the promo he cut on Raw was solid, he says the words in his own style and managed to control the crowd.*
> 
> ...


I know not everyone has to agree but it's nice to see people that arent fans give him credit for stuff he IS doing and not down playing/critiquing every single second of his screen time.

Reigns will always be harshly judged. Even when he's changed a lot of the issues people hated to begin with.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's bullshit. You guys just make it even harder for him. You could tell last night he was nervous getting to the mic cuz he knew the critics were all like "OMG is he gonna stutter one time????", waiting desperately for a fuck up.

This is pro wrestling in a different, talking doesn't even matter that much anymore. You guys take it way lighter on the other guys.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I know not everyone has to agree but it's nice to see people that arent fans give him credit for stuff he IS doing and not down playing/critiquing every single second of his screen time.
> 
> Reigns will always be harshly judged. Even when he's changed a lot of the issues people hated to begin with.


He's getting _worse_ on the mic. Much much worse.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as he's not telling fairy tales or forgetting his lines, his current mic work fits him. Not a lot of words, based in reality, and some self-confidence. Like, seriously, it's like WWE figured out Vince writing his promos was fucking horrid. 

He's still not great, but you guys are ridiculous with this Roman hate. I can name plenty of mic workers on his level that the smarkier members of the IWC eat up or don't give nearly as hard of a time. 

Rome wasn't built in a day, and neither will Roman Reigns. 

...... I think that needs to be on a t-shirt or something.. if it didn't point out how green he was lmao.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bigby Wolf said:


> When Heyman was going on about how he could beat the Rock, Stone Cold, Hogan, Andre the giant and all the other greats I was actually embarrassed for Reigns. I f Reigns existed in the same era, with how much charisma and how over some of those guys were Reigns wouldn't even be feuding with them (he'd be a lower mid carder at best) let alone beat them lel. I think even Reigns thought that based on his facial expressions.
> 
> This was a great method to make Reigns more vilified when you think about how popular some of those guys are still to this very day. I just can't for the life of me think why Vince thought this would be a good idea. Any ideas anyone?


Maybe it's foreshadowing Reigns turning heel and aligning with Heyman?


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

paqman said:


> As long as he's not telling fairy tales or forgetting his lines, his current mic work fits him. Not a lot of words, based in reality, and some self-confidence. Like, seriously, it's like WWE figured out Vince writing his promos was fucking horrid.
> 
> He's still not great, but you guys are ridiculous with this Roman hate. I can name plenty of mic workers on his level that the smarkier members of the IWC eat up or don't give nearly as hard of a time.
> 
> ...


I agree. Vince's promos were so bad though lol


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

This is so ridiculously over the top.. "one of the absolutely worst mic workers"

I just got home from uni, watching RAW now and there's nothing wrong with the segment/promo at all, no mistakes from all 3 guys and no awkward moments

I get your view maybe from the Heyman comments, but I think that was just Paul adding a little fuel to the negativity surrounding Reigns anyway to give more attention to it

Promo/Mic/Segment wise, nothing wrong at all..


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

He is pretty bad - in my most honest opinion. I still wished WWE waited a year on him before they went through with making him the new top babyface, things would be a lot better and so much of smoother. Instead it's just a lot of things forced and a lot of shoving down of throats. But whatever.

He is improving promo after promo and also improving in the ring match after match, though his last promo with Heyman was hard to listen to. He seemed to be all over the place.

Which helps you understand the root of the issue - scripted promos. Stop giving him it. It was clear to me on RAW he was trying to remember his lines as he was cutting it - making sure he addressed all the key stuff all while also trying to add some emotions. Which is something no one should do. He should not be that uncomfortable on the mic, especially not for a "top talent", and especially not for Roman who has not been doing this a lot.

Bryan seems completely natural, because he's been here done all that. He's completely used to the program. Roman isn't as his singles career is still relatively new. My suggestion would be to give him the "bullet point" style of promos and go out and let him be himself, instead of having him remember a bunch of silly lines. 

He's so much better when he is himself. Like when he decided to f*ck with and do autographs and take selfies with fans during a match. He actually had a personality, and I doubt that was scripted. Which is why I'm actually excited for a potential heel turn, he'd make a good one and it'd aid in his development.

He has such a long way to go, so let him loosen up a bit. Please.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

"He ain't gonna like me anyways."

The content and delivery of that line underscores everything that is wrong with Reigns. One of the worst (content wise) and poorly delivered lines in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

he isnt that bad on the mic

of course his promos are bad but that is because most promos in wwe suck ,they come across as rehearsed an unnatural. 

roman reigns mic talent is not that bad. he has a tough sounding voice and sounds pretty cool so he can be good on the mic with the right material. people with weak sounding voices who do not sound confident are bad on the mic


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> "He ain't gonna like me anyways."
> 
> The content and delivery of that line underscores everything that is wrong with Reigns. One of the worst (content wise) and poorly delivered lines in the history of professional wrestling.


What does that even mean...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sad thing is that his mic work is half the problem 

He also can't wrestle for shit


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Reigns has got lesnar in a few weeks and idiots are still complaining at how strong he's being booked. no matter how strong he looks nothing will be beat the ridiculous booking daniel Bryan got last year were he beat 3 veterans in 1 night, no one had fuck all to say about that though despite how laughable it looked.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

It was really, really bad. Something else I find really funny is how Roman will now let out a huge scream like ten times per match. Hey Roman, all that screaming is not covering up the reality that you don't know how to wrestle for shit.

lol at them making Bryan take a shot at the fans by saying he didn't care about our boos and Reigns earned his respect even if he didn't earn ours.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

peowulf said:


> What does that even mean...


I think he's just trying to be dramatic.

The delivery of the line wasn't all that bad, it was just awkward. For me the entire little monologue of his was awkward, because he was trying to say his lines off a script. I don't think he went word for word, but tried his best to get the "key words" in him. Things like "respect goes out the window" and ""He ain't gonna like me anyways" were delivered in a very unnatural manner.

It's not a huge deal. It really isn't. The casual viewer got the message, and Heyman sold it well with his face reaction. On to the next one. But the issue is clear. Stop the scripted promos, let him be himself.

Of course that won't happen, because Vince and Steph (it was her idea to make the entire program scripted word for word) are in-love with the idea of making it a "TV Show" and not a "Wrestling show" - and it will hold him back even more. (and I think he can be the next big superstar, especially if they waited a year).


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

Reigns can speak, atleast he doesnt have mono tone. Problem is the way he speaks, hes like hes speaking based on memorization. Its like youre doing a presentation at school and all u do is rely on what u memorized.

Bryan may not be the greatest mic worker, but When bryan speaks, he comes off natural. And thata my problem with reigns


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Watching Reigns reminds me of watching Sid back in the day. Good look, bad on the mic, but still not as bad as Reigns. It's so painful its awesome.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

If Reigns turns and joins Heyman as rumored, Reigns's situation gets dramatically better. He's booed as is, and Heyman would carry his interviews.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the last few sentences he said to heyman was bad and i can't figure out if it was the bad writing or his bad delivery that's most to blame.

"not being about respect. it's about the way i beat him. cause after wrestlemania, he's not going to like me very much anyway." 

my reaction as soon as he was done was confusion. that's the big come back that's supposed to leave heyman speechless and walking out the ring intimidated? fucking horrible.


----------



## pvctrousers (Aug 9, 2014)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Watching Reigns reminds me of watching Sid back in the day. Good look, bad on the mic, but still not as bad as Reigns. It's so painful its awesome.


Sid was bat shit funny though without trying to be. They're trying to make us believe Reins. I sat there hoping no one walked in whilst he was talking I was that embarrassed for him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Reigns is midcard average. He can talk, but there's nothing to his promos...no delivery or uniqueness to his promos.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

God bless him, he's trying.


----------



## CROW€ (Mar 7, 2014)

I got a Spear with your name on it
:reigns2


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think Roman is good in the ring or on the mic, but I do feel it's unfair that we blame him for getting pushed to the moon. It isn't his fault Vince wants to blow him. Blame Vince et al. they are the ones pushing a guy who isn't ready and risking souring the fans on him permanently.

I'm sure when Roman was in that ring after the Rumble getting booed out of the building like he just revealed he was behind 9/11 he was probably pretty upset. He didn't decide to win the Rumble, someone else made that decision for him and he had to take the heat for it. 

The guy just doesn't have 'It.' He reminds me a lot of Sid Justice in a lot of ways.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Solf said:


> I still can't believe how far they went right here.
> 
> "Shoved down our throats" isn't even the right choice of words anymore. Be innovative people, I'm not a native speaker, but I'm sure some of you can come up with something great.


DEEPTHROAT? Yeah he,s top 3 worst talker in the company with Swagger and... dare I say it? Her crazy marks are gonna redrep me like they always do when I mention her name. Ah fuck it and her marks. BRIE BELLA! Those 3 are the worst. Atleast Swagger isnt awkward he just has the lisp. Brie and Reigns are by far the worst and make people like Cesaro who Vince said has no verbal skills:lmao look like Ric Flair.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

x78 said:


> At this stage Reigns could cut a CM Punk summer 2011 pipebomb promo and you would all cry about how it was 'awkward' and 'forced'. Fucking marks :lmao


I imagined him doing so and can't stop laughing.

imagine Reigns saying he's the best wrestler in the world and he's going to be the best in the world somewhere else. :lol


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

The guy was in the opening segment for about 20 minutes and literally spoke for about 2 of those and stood smirking for the rest of it.

Also if............................he.........................didn't.........................pause..............after.......................every.....................f*cking.................word............then he would have got through it alot quicker aswell.

Despite what many others say the dude just doesn't have "IT". I was also fuming that WWE sent out Heyman as a mouthpiece to basically vent how they feel about the situation. Reigns is sh*t and no amount of convincing will be good enough for the detractors.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Why does he have to narrate everything?

"I'm going to spear you."

"I'm going to WrestleMania."

Then you have the real stars come out and suck his dick on the mic while he stands there and twitches his face. Too much mic time for an AMATUER with no mic skills.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone needs a f*cking refund on those acting lessons.

I can't believe one poster compared his promo to the pipebomb incident. It's all hypothetical saying "people would sh*t on him EVEN if he delivered a pipebomb style promo". the trouble is that will never happen, he doesn't have that in him.

My worst fear is he is so sh*t i start to feel sorry for him, it's certainly not going to be his wrestling ability that wins me over.

It's not his fault or his decision that he is being pushed as THE guy so in that respect i do feel for him but my word going by his interviews outside the ring he is smug and thinks he is alot better he actually is.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow I'm not the biggest fan of Roman Reigns but that promo was decent and is choice of words with Heyman were straight to the point. I don't understand this, "oh that was fucking great, or oh that was damn terrible" I mean c'mon people why must everything either be black or white? What about average or decent? Damn people.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I actually thought he has cut worse promos than the one on Monday; however he never looks comfortable when delivering a promo, some of his lines are to make him look like a badass, yet he delivers them so poorly you end up cringing or laughing at him.

Also all this "believe that" bollocks is getting on my bloody nerves.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

He's truly disgustingly bad. He belongs nowhere near the main roster, let alone Wrestlemania, let alone the mainevent of Wrestlemania. 

I didn't see the full promo with him and Heyman, I had to skip through it as Heyman's asskissing was really getting too much.

He tries so hard to be a 'badass'. It just fails miserably :lol Sorry duck boy, your botched promos and your shitty protective vest don't make you look tough.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Reigns is midcard average. He can talk, but there's nothing to his promos...no delivery or uniqueness to his promos.


Yea. Which sucks because you can see the improvement in his overall game. I feel like he could of improved even faster without the pressure in a good midcard program.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

iirc, he just botched a promo on RAW before Fast Lane when he say "I'm going to blee... beat Brock Lesnar!"

fucking lame.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The only reason Reigns is vaguely over at this point is because Rocky and Bryan have pointed at him and said well done. 

Nothing like getting yourself over organically like Rocky and Bryan did though. The Reigns experiment has already failed the question is just how badly and hilariously it's going to go wrong this year.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't wrestle.

Can't talk.

Why support him?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, Reigns should've stay in mid-card for at least year before he was pushed. The guy isn't ready, because he doesn't have a natural mic or in-ring talent, he has to work hard and that takes time. WWE is pushing the wrong guy obviously.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God I thought he sucked on the mic already but putting him up with Heyman, even without saying anything, Roman still looked like an idiot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Maximus Odinson said:


> Can't wrestle.
> 
> Can't talk.
> 
> Why support him?


Because he can wrestle and he can talk. I don't know why I bothered posting in this thread because it's obvious Reigns supporters aren't probably welcome here but if you really think the above is true then you're just plain hating.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> Because he can wrestle and he can talk. I don't know why I bothered posting in this thread because it's obvious Reigns supporters aren't probably welcome here but if you really think the above is true then you're just plain hating.


Yeah I must have imagined all those awful promos and cookie cutter singles matches.

What a mark.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is not comfortable enough on the mic. Also he hasnt shown he can carry a match in the ring. He was carried by Bryan. We'll see how willing Brock is to make him look good.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

x78 said:


> At this stage Reigns could cut a CM Punk summer 2011 pipebomb promo and you would all cry about how it was 'awkward' and 'forced'. Fucking marks :lmao


:lol everybody here that took the time to create an account here, browse and post in meaningless discussions about shit we have no control over is the truest definition of a "mark".

We're all "marks".


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns is not comfortable enough on the mic. Also he hasnt shown he can carry a match in the ring. He was carried by Bryan. We'll see how willing Brock is to make him look good.


I am afraid Brock can't make him look good. As Austin said, Brock is not really comfortable when he is the one calling the match. And sure they can't make it like Brock/Cena at SSlam? That would make Reigns look terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am afraid Brock can't make him look good. As Austin said, Brock is not really comfortable when he is the one calling the match. And sure they can't make it like Brock/Cena at SSlam? That would make Reigns look terrible.


Yeah, I agree with that. Their styles arent complimentary to each other, so We'll have to see if its passable or a huge clusterfuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> Because he can wrestle and he can talk. I don't know why I bothered posting in this thread because it's obvious Reigns supporters aren't probably welcome here but if you really think the above is true then you're just plain hating.


He can wrestle in the sense that he does moves in a wrestling ring, and he can talk in the sense that he has functional vocal cords. What we mean is he can't do it well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He is still learning on the promo side.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He can wrestle in the sense that he does moves in a wrestling ring, and he can talk in the sense that he has functional vocal cords. What we mean is he can't do it well.


Ladies and gentlemen, Tyrion Lannister: Schoolin' bitches.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> I imagined him doing so and can't stop laughing.
> 
> imagine Reigns saying he's the best wrestler in the world and he's going to be the best in the world somewhere else. :lol


I think the crowd would laugh with you.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Is Reigns really wearing an earpiece like some are saying? I mean if he is there isn't enough fpalm in world for that. Its a damn shame that everyone in that damn company has to carry Reigns expect Reigns himself. If he is truly worthy of this rushed and forced push, let him prove it in the ring and on mic. But WWE is too afraid he'll botch and make himself look bad. At some point, they're going to have to let him go out and do his thing. How long can they hold his hand out there when he is supposed to be the next top face?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Hennessey said:


> Why are people bitching that WWE is making Reigns look strong going into his title match with Lesnar? Like seriously, what the fuck is wrong with some of you. This is the main event of Wrestlemania, so of course they want to make Reigns a tough challenge for Lesnar. You guys would rather WWE make him look like a bitch instead of a worthy opponent.


the problem is that he actually is a bitch.

so WWE is trying to make a bitch looks like some legendary fighter.

Lesnar is a legit tough guy and they built him as a legit tough guy so I have no problem with him. Reigns in the other hand, like I said, they tried to make a bitch looks like a legit tough guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's sad that people here keep saying he he just needs improve. You should not have a work in progress being in the Mania main event. Hey, maybe he'll be good in 5 years time. Of course, he'll still main event each and very show in the interim. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Is Reigns really wearing an earpiece like some are saying? I mean if he is there isn't enough fpalm in world for that. Its a damn shame that everyone in that damn company has to carry Reigns expect Reigns himself. If he is truly worthy of this rushed and forced push, let him prove it in the ring and on mic. But WWE is too afraid he'll botch and make himself look bad. At some point, they're going to have to let him go out and do his thing. How long can they hold his hand out their when he is supposed to be the next top face?


Is the earpiece thing true? I hadnt heard that before. I somehow doubt that, but it would be hilarious if it were true.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

What promo ? He talked maybe a total of 25 seconds and just grinned and grimaced while DB and Heyman did all the talking.
If nothing else, it guarantees Heyman is not going anywhere soon. Brock wins, he stays.
Reigns wins, he becomes a Heyman guy.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Either you "BELEE THAT" or you think it's "SUFFERIN SUCCOTASH"

Nobody should be typing anything else on this thread.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

"He's improving."

well he should've finished his training before main eventing WrestleMania.

it's like being the pitcher of the Yankees while you're still learning how to pitch.

"people judge Reigns with high standard." of course, because he's the new face of the company. he can sucks all he want if he's just a nobody in the midcard hell, like Big E was the IC champ not too long ago. people don't even care about the IC title anymore so they don't care if Big E can't wrestle and can't talk.

basically you Reigns fans are asking people to accept him even though he's not good enough. you can't force people to eat shit, it's the same thing.


----------



## Rome (Feb 8, 2015)

Reigns is improving and the promo he did last Monday night...was GOOD. Ya''ll just not trying to pay attention


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

Just too much hate, his mic work has been fine as of late.. the promo he did with Brock after the Rumble, the backstage segments he's been doing while feuding with Bryan.. and last Monday's mic work was perfectly fine

I don't get what you're expecting? A classic pipe bomb type of promo every time someone touches the mic these days?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe hes improving his mic work, which he definitely is but his fighting skills still suck...


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> "He's improving."
> 
> well he should've finished his training before main eventing WrestleMania.
> 
> ...



Is not that he's improving, he's being proven for first time as a single player in his career, so i would say he's showing his real ability right now.

He did great in his feud with Bryan, his first major feud in WWE.
He had a great match with Bryan, his first single PPV match in WWE (I'm not counting his match with Orton because... fuck no)

The only think he was doing before that, was having random matches with fucking Big show every show, it's normal that people didn't find him "ready", he didn't have time to prove he's ready, he hasn't been involved in major feuds until now.

I would say if you want to criticize Reigns as a main event player, you should wait until his feud with Lesnar is over. And based on what he did with Bryan, i have great expectations in his feud with Brock Lesnar, i think he will prove people wrong, again.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> Is not that he's improving, he's being proven for first time as a single player in his career, so i would say he's showing his real ability right now.
> 
> He did great in his feud with Bryan, his first major feud in WWE.
> He had a great match with Bryan, his first single PPV match in WWE (I'm not counting his match with Orton because... fuck no)
> ...


He was shit in his match with Bryan, it was Bryan who made him look okay... Bryan was the main guy in the match sorry and Bryan annoys me... So im no mark.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Ehh Roman isn't as worse as Giant Gonzalez The Great Khali Swagger Ezekial Jackson Kofi Mason Ryan.

There are worse mic workers than him.

I just feel as a face his mic work does not cut it. 

If he was heel his mic work would be better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's horrible.

A heel turn may save him.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Addychu said:


> He was shit in his match with Bryan, it was Bryan who made him look okay... Bryan was the main guy in the match sorry and Bryan annoys me... So im no mark.


Sorry, but that's bullshit.

I watched this match like three times and i can tell you dont have any fucking arguments to say Reigns wasn't good in this match.

I you have, i'm willing to read it.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> Sorry, but that's bullshit.
> 
> I watched this match like three times and i can tell you dont have any fucking arguments to say Reigns wasn't good in this match.
> 
> I you have, i'm willing to read it.


What did he do that made him great? Bryan even left out most of his moves to make Reigns look good... or well okay.

And why watch it three times? Anyway we all have our opinions.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I think Reigns is alright on the mic. He's not that good, but he's not bad either imo. As long as he doesn't use Looney Tunes references or tell stories of magic beans anymore, then he's fine by me. A guy who's supposed to be perceived as a bad-ass should NEVER say "Sufferin' Succotash".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's sad that people here keep saying he he just needs improve. You should not have a work in progress being in the Mania main event. Hey, maybe he'll be good in 5 years time. Of course, he'll still main event each and very show in the interim. fpalm


Yeah, main-eventers are supposed to be finished products, not projects. That's supposed to be what the midcard is for, but WWE has it ass backwards these days.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

King Kenny said:


> He's horrible.
> 
> A heel turn may save him.


How would a heel turn save him? He would still be shit on the mic. And in the ring, etc.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe because it'd suit him more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only thing that would suit him is an occupation that isn't wrestling. Being a heel won't matter if the problem is you as a performer, and make no mistake, that is the problem. He's not Rey Mysterio or Mark Henry, he's not a guy that does well in one role and can't play the other, he's bad at both.



The.Great.One said:


> Just too much hate, his mic work has been fine as of late.. the promo he did with Brock after the Rumble, the backstage segments he's been doing while feuding with Bryan.. and last Monday's mic work was perfectly fine
> 
> I don't get what you're expecting? A classic pipe bomb type of promo every time someone touches the mic these days?


Uhhh.....yes? That's exactly what I expect, he's main eventing WrestleMania and about to go on a year long plus championship run. He damn well better be the best in the promotion with a push like he's getting.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So much talent on this roster and he's getting the push. It's like Vince is saying "fuck yeah I love the bodybuilder image, DA LOOK, fuck who you all like"


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Addychu said:


> What did he do that made him great? Bryan even left out most of his moves to make Reigns look good... or well okay.
> 
> And why watch it three times? Anyway we all have our opinions.



The match was good from the start to the finish, Reigns looked good, he showed a great side of his moveset, the belly-the-belly suplex, the ***** suplex, the sit down powerbomb, the intensity of the elbows in the brawl spot, the offensive and the story telling from Reigns was really good, Bryan did great to, the armbar transition was beautiful.

The match was intense and entertaining and you can see that both played their parts on it, thats why the match was good...If you really think Bryan was the only reason of why that match was good you should watch the match again and pay attention, seriously. fpalm




Chrome said:


> Yeah, main-eventers are supposed to be finished products, not projects. That's supposed to be what the midcard is for, but WWE has it ass backwards these days.



The moment you're giving someone a chance to shine in the main event, he naturally becomes a project.

Some projects get success, some projects fail, sadly Reigns is getting his first opportunity as a "project" in the biggest event of the year.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> The match was good from the start to the finish, Reigns looked good, he showed a great side of his moveset, the belly-the-belly suplex, the ***** suplex, the sit down powerbomb, the intensity of the elbows in the brawl spot, the offensive and the story telling from Reigns was really good, Bryan did great to, the armbar transition was beautiful.
> 
> The match was intense and entertaining and you can see that both played their parts on it, thats why the match was good...If you really think Bryan was the only reason of why that match was good you should watch the match again and pay attention, seriously. fpalm
> 
> ...


Tbh I switch off when he's in a match, but I use to love his look... In the shield he was good but then they split and he is the only one who isnt good enough for WWE im sorry, he needs to train harder and do different moves, he's rubbishing at even a simple punch... And of course Bryan did well, he has the talent.

And yes sadly this project is failing.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Sadly with Reigns its one step forward, two steps back. He put on a solid performance at FL, then they have him do another terrible backstage promo tonight on SD. Camera angles hiding his earpiece, of course. By the material presented, sounds like Vince is writing his promos again. They're killing this guy, not making him lol strong.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Y'all better quit talking about Reigns before y'all get his samoan blood boiling.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> The match was good from the start to the finish,


 no it wasn't. the start was pretty shitty and boring. it took at least 5 minutes for it to get decent. considering the match was under 30 minutes, that's a big chunk that sucked. that feeling out part bryan tried to do with reigns didn't work at all cuz reigns can't wrestle anything but wwe style sig moves and power moves. it was all his fault.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> I don't know why the Reigns supporters cut him so much slack. When you see someone at your job getting promoted over everyone else when he clearly isn't ready and hasn't even earned it, do you happily support that too?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people?



He looks hot to them so the more he's on their television, the better and wetter they get. Whether or not he can actually _entertain_ and keep the business afloat be damned and is secondary.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reigns has improved on the mike. He was buttock clenching cringeworthy, now he is merely dull and uninteresting.

Actually, I want suffering succotash back. At least it was unintentionally entertaining - like a 40 car pile up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lothario said:


> He looks hot to them so the more he's on their television, the better and wetter they get. Whether or not he can actually _entertain_ and keep the business afloat be damned and is secondary.


Bingo! Some people try and say "but he's so explosive in the ring!!!" No, coughing up phlegm after 5 minutes in the ring with the Big Show (one of the slowest workers possible) is not explosive.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only thing that would suit him is an occupation that isn't wrestling. Being a heel won't matter if the problem is you as a performer, and make no mistake, that is the problem. He's not Rey Mysterio or Mark Henry, he's not a guy that does well in one role and can't play the other, he's bad at both.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh.....yes? That's exactly what I expect, he's main eventing WrestleMania and about to go on a year long plus championship run. He damn well better be the best in the promotion with a push like he's getting.


How does the guy whos at the top of the card need to find a career other than wrestling? 

If the guy at the top needs a new career what does that say about those beneath him?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

tbp82 said:


> How does the guy whos at the top of the card need to find a career other than wrestling?
> 
> If the guy at the top needs a new career what does that say about those beneath him?


Being the guy at the top of card means little when he is demonstrably less skilled than those "beneath him"


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

samizayn said:


> Being the guy at the top of card means little when he is demonstrably less skilled than those "beneath him"


Thats interesting. So its ok to be on the lower card as long as you're more skilled. Keep in mind Im not Tyrion and I consider Rusev vs. Cena Sting vs. HHH and Wyatt vs. Undertaker as top of the card as well Im not World Title is be all end all just wondering why you think being "skilled" is more important than being in one of the top matches?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> How does the guy whos at the top of the card need to find a career other than wrestling?
> 
> If the guy at the top needs a new career what does that say about those beneath him?


It says that unfortunately they are all suckers and should ply their trade in other promotions where they will get treated like they should.

The fact Reigns is at the top of the card in a company like WWE speaks volumes of what they see as "talent" and what they don't.

They have no idea.


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

Why is Reigns doing so many 1v1 interviews? Are they that nervous that he'll botch his lines live in front of a crowd? 

Axel killed me when he said 32 hours vs 32 days. He just kept going and didn't even try to correct himself. BOSS!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

You guys who think Reigns was wearing an ear piece are freakin' hilarious.

You do realize that it was a pre-recorded interview...right? If he flubbed a line, they could have re-shot or edited the interview. 

It was essentially the same type of promo HHH would do during his "fireside chats" with Cole. There's not much room for him to improvise or go all out considering the setting. It was just weird to do it pre-taped with Saxton, IMO.


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't wait till the clown stops saying, "BELEEDAT". I mean, are they expecting the crowd to chant, -We believe that *CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP* haha


----------



## Rome (Feb 8, 2015)

Roman don't have to be a talker like the Rock and say speeches ...He's a straight to the point talker and he's good at it that comes with he's badass character. Brock Lesner cannot talk ...so was he not ready to a champion?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rome said:


> Roman don't have to be a talker like the Rock and say speeches ...He's a straight to the point talker and he's good at it that comes with he's badass character. Brock Lesner cannot talk ...so was he not ready to a champion?


You know, there is a reason why Brock had (and still has) Paul Heyman. :bored


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rome said:


> Roman don't have to be a talker like the Rock and say speeches ...He's a straight to the point talker and he's good at it that comes with he's badass character. Brock Lesner cannot talk ...so was he not ready to a champion?


Agreed, being able to talk doe help, but guys like Roman and Brock don't need to talk, as they both have the bad-ass image. And, of course, Brock has Heyman. As long as you play to your strengths, your fine.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just watched a replay of smackdown, and his promo actually made me cringe. The writing, the delivery, and the fact that I think he was forgetting lines despite being fed them as he spoke. 

This guy is a failure, and will end up costing wwe money imo.


----------



## Macho Man > You (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sick of people hating on Roman Reigns' mic skills when no one ever picks up on how bad your beloved Daniel Bryan is on the mic. Honestly, when Daniel Bryan talks he sounds like he's having a stroke. In my opinion Bryan is worse than Reigns the mic even though he isn't good himself. Reigns should just be given witty yet badass one liners as it is obvious that his talking will never improve massively.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't like Bryan that much but even he's more bearable to hear than this Roman guy.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Macho Man > You said:


> I'm sick of people hating on Roman Reigns' mic skills when no one ever picks up on how bad your beloved Daniel Bryan is on the mic. Honestly, when Daniel Bryan talks he sounds like he's having a stroke. In my opinion Bryan is worse than Reigns the mic even though he isn't good himself. Reigns should just be given witty yet badass one liners as it is obvious that his talking will never improve massively.


The thing with Bryan is that he has heart he'll put into his promos, and its very easy to see that. Roman's promos just lack the intensity he's supposed to have. 

As for the solution, its evident the guy CANNOT do scripts. So maybe they should see if he'd be better when he's given just a couple bullet points and let him do his thing for the rest.


----------



## Rome (Feb 8, 2015)

Look, I may go off topic but Snoop Dogg is a cool and soft spoken rapper...but if you were to try to push him around, would you think he'll kick your ass?

Roman Reigns character is that calm but serious asskicker...he dont have to be have intensity like the ultimate warrior shacking rope and crap. Bryan do that intensity Hulking-up in matches stuff. Roman is he's only character.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> You know, there is a reason why Brock had (and still has) Paul Heyman. :bored


Sting didn't cut a promo for the whole of 1997. Go look it up. 

It didn't matter for shit because he had the charisma to be one of the most over dudes in history and it lead to possibly the biggest boom in wrestling history.

Reigns does not need to be good on the mic. He just shouldn't talk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Likening Reigns to Brock or Sting based on this unquantifiable charisma is laughable. He's so charismatic as a face that they are probably going to turn him heel. Reigns is still very green. He should never be mentioned in the same breath as Brock or Sting. Some people are putting the cart years before the horse.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CoolestDude said:


> Sting didn't cut a promo for the whole of 1997. Go look it up.
> 
> It didn't matter for shit because he had the charisma to be one of the most over dudes in history and it lead to possibly the biggest boom in wrestling history.
> 
> Reigns does not need to be good on the mic. He just shouldn't talk.


Wrestling is MUCH different from what it was in 1997. Fans need a reason to like Reigns, and the crowds aren't that easy to please anymore. They have got spoiled by elite mic workers & in ring workers like Punk, Bryan, Rollins, Lesnar etc lately. There is a reason why Reigns is the least over guy of The Shield.


----------



## Rome (Feb 8, 2015)

There was a period Brock Lesner was without Paul and still was able to Main Event show during 2003-2004.

He came back without Paul to fight Cena and had great buyrates (Paul came later)...this was while Brock was still no good on the mic. 

So it does have to take Ric Flair kinda mic skills to sell a match...even tho it does help but believable is what sell.

Black/White Sting did not talk for over a years and sold the biggest WCW Starcade PPV vs Hogan...Fans just wanted Sting to beat Hogan.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Wrestling is MUCH different from what it was in 1997. Fans need a reason to like Reigns, and the crowds aren't that easy to please anymore. They have got spoiled by elite mic workers & in ring workers like Punk, Bryan, Rollins, Lesnar etc lately. There is a reason why Reigns is the least over guy of The Shield.


Lol @ being spolit now. We were spoilt then, now it is shit. Some of the best mic work ever in 97-02. Thats why people watched then and dont watch now. Sting was in the era with THE best mic workers, the biggest draws and the best workers. And he was the most over not talking. Those are facts.

Also those people you mentioned are shit. How the fuck are bryan, rollins and lesnar elite mic workers? They are shit on the mic. Punk I will give you though. Massive talent he is/was.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CoolestDude said:


> Lol @ being spolit now. We were spoilt then, now it is shit. Some of the best mic work ever in 97-02. Thats why people watched then and dont watch now. Sting was in the era with THE best mic workers, the biggest draws and the best workers. And he was the most over not talking. Those are facts.
> 
> Also those people you mentioned are shit. How the fuck are bryan, rollins and lesnar elite mic workers? They are shit on the mic. Punk I will give you though. Massive talent he is/was.


I didn't mean to say that Bryan, Rollins & Lesnar are elite mic workers, but elite in ring workers. My bad. I specifically meant Punk with that mic work thing.


----------



## Rome (Feb 8, 2015)

This have nothing to do with "charisma" the title says mic skills...but you wanna talk charisma...

Sting and Brock had to grow in this business too..

Check out the Blade Runner (sting was in a tag-team)
Check out Lesner in OVW

They both wasn't like the wrestlers they are today but they gotten "push to the moon" like Roman. They learned as they went


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I didn't mean to say that Bryan, Rollins & Lesnar are elite mic workers, but elite in ring workers. My bad. I specifically meant Punk with that mic work thing.


Fair enough.

Either way my point still stands.

Bryan is a decent to good mic worker anyway imo. He is really pretty good. Probably top 5 in the wwe currently. Maybe thats because he has creative control to not have overscripted promos though.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

yes i have to agree his mic work seems not good.
but i think that is a wwe mistake. why he had talk so much-there are other ways to.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

luckyfri said:


> yes i have to agree his mic work seems not good.
> but i think that is a wwe mistake. why he had talk so much-there are other ways to.


Yup you can tell stories in other ways besides 20 minute in ring promos. That is a mistake wwe make I find. They should have backstage segments and back stage fights/tension to put over feuds not 20 minute cena-like borefests


----------



## Jackhammer217 (Feb 11, 2015)

Around the 2:52 mark Roman turns his head. No earpiece that I can see.


----------



## Sting The Icon (Mar 1, 2015)

Roman Reigns comes off as guy who is intentionally trying to have a charismatic personality, but he doesn't have it. I'm a Goldberg fan, but Goldberg was the same way. He didn't have a charismatic personality, so every time they tried to make him talk...it came off as weak. Not everybody is CM Punk or The Rock.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I really don't get it somehow, I really don't get the people who repeatedly attempt to discredit the detractors and people who generally are not on the Reignstrain. I can't get how anyone can put any of Reigns promo work over Wyatt, Bray Wyatt repeatedly puts a great deal of energy in his promos and you can tell by how much character and emotion he displays in them but because they are long they are discredited repeatedly.

Roman Reigns promo work is nothing special, theres been plenty of midcarders with both more charisma and better looks than Roman Reigns has in WWE/WCW/Wrestling history but they never got pushed in such a disgusting manner as Roman Reigns has. You know, maybe people resent Reigns for that since they aren't Kool Aid drinking blind sheep buying into the hype?

Anyhow, I'll admit, I'm not a huge Roman Reigns fan as he is now, his promo work hasn't gotten to the point where I am attracted to him as a *performer*. He could improve and be a more credible guy that I could back up, but at this juncture at time he's just not my cup of tea.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, not everyone is going to agree with your stance, some people might have a higher standard which they apply to superstars in the WWE and while the creative process brings down the overall quality in a workers ability to cut promos, don't be a angsty roman reigns fanboy fuck and decry the IWC because not everyone likes 'your' guy.

At this point, I enjoy Curtis' 'Axelmania' Gimmick over 'The Juggernaut' purely because the guy is still working hard and paying his dues even if he may never become charismatic enough to break jobber status.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great post^


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Macho Man > You said:


> I'm sick of people hating on Roman Reigns' mic skills when no one ever picks up on how bad your beloved Daniel Bryan is on the mic. Honestly, when Daniel Bryan talks he sounds like he's having a stroke. In my opinion Bryan is worse than Reigns the mic even though he isn't good himself. Reigns should just be given witty yet badass one liners as it is obvious that his talking will never improve massively.


Not all people who dislike Reigns is a Byran mark, just wanna get this out.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> Not all people who dislike Reigns is a Byran mark, just wanna get this out.


Don't worry, they are just insecure because they know deep down that Daniel Bryan has worked vastly harder for his position in the company and feels the need to not only justify the object of their obsession but also smear another wrestler that they feel threatens the object of their fandom.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

deathslayer said:


> Not all people who dislike Reigns is a Byran mark, just wanna get this out.


And a lot of people actually don't dislike Reigns. Personally, I find him a credible mid carder right now that could really do well with a US or IC title run and could grow. But instead of that, he is being groomed and pushed to be THE GUY despite not having the mic ability, in ring ability, or even the presence to make up for that to be in that position. It was the same problem I had with Cena... a guy that was good in a certain spot but was nowhere near ready, and now has proven he never could have been the top guy for a company. 

That will rustle some of the normal posters, but it's true. Cena's ceiling was an upper carder and occasional main event as called for. Reigns actually has more upside than Cena, but at this point in time he isn't ready. Pushing him like they are is only going to lock him in place to most fans and he will never achieve whatever success that he might have grown into. And at this point, WWE's rigging of the system will not make him look like a "success" like they managed to get away with for years with Cena. Too many losses and hits to their image for it to work now. 

And it sucks because I really do think Reigns could be a good hand at the very least and someone that could play in a nice crowded main event picture. No need to have "THE GUY"... with Rollins, Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan, Reigns, Wyatt, and maybe even Rusev... you have a damn stacked upper card where you can keep it fresh easily until Balor, Owens, Zayne, and Neville reach the main roster and only add to it. This company has a fucking roster that could create such an amazing upper card and main event scene and then they can really put some focus in on building the next batch in the mid card that it's fucking disgusting they REFUSE to do it. Fuck Vince and his idiotic vision. It's going to kill the WWE.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

he's shockmaster bad.....he should wear a mask, and have somebody dub his voice.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Macho Man > You said:


> I'm sick of people hating on Roman Reigns' mic skills when no one ever picks up on how bad your beloved Daniel Bryan is on the mic. Honestly, when Daniel Bryan talks he sounds like he's having a stroke. In my opinion Bryan is worse than Reigns the mic even though he isn't good himself. Reigns should just be given witty yet badass one liners as it is obvious that his talking will never improve massively.


Daniel Bryan is awesome on the mic and this coming from a huge Rock and Hogan fan. 

Roman Reigns needs mic improvement.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bryan is 'awesome' on the mic? Seriously? 

Have standards fallen that far that someone as poor on the microphone like Bryan can be called that? Come on.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

SkandorAkbar said:


> he's shockmaster bad.....he should wear a mask, and have somebody dub his voice.


:woah now, that might be going just a bit too far. I'm definitely of the opinion that Reigns essentially needs to have his hand held by management but I don't know if I would put him on the same tier as the Shockmaster.

Also for the other posters, I wouldn't say that Daniel Bryan is as awful on the mic as some people try to make him out to be. At least the guy can talk in front of a large audience and not get the same "deer in headlights" situation that Reigns seems to get into. Remember that they're both being fed lines and that they'll get in trouble if they change any of it, Bryan just seems to handle that better than Reigns does but neither of them are going to be hollywood stars by any stretch of the imagination. Long story short, Bryan's promos are watchable, Reigns' are pretty cringeworthy


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan promo's are pandering crap or whiny bitching with 80% of it being The word yes! hes garbage.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

"But he has DA LOOK" :vince


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Cour Bauer of MLW radio says that his promos seems very happy nice guy and he claims these were the same exact promos that Rey Mysterio was cutting during his short title run and these were all written by Vince himself because he likes the baby face to be very likeable.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

deathslayer said:


> Not all people who dislike Reigns is a Byran mark, just wanna get this out.


90% are


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> 90% are


Whether they are or not, they don't dislike Reigns because they like Bryan.

They dislike Reigns because he no wrestling skills, mic skills, or charisma.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not a DB mark, but I think he's 10x better than RR. DB has great, long matches and a history of many PPV matches. RR has like two 1:1 PPV matches and has never held another singles title. It's too rushed.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> 90% are


Well when you are the most over face in the WWE, as Bryan is, then a large majority of the fans are going to be fans/marks for the guy.

So in turn if someone dislikes Reigns, then yes there is a good probability that said person is a fan of Daniel Bryan by default, as he is the most over face.

Here is another "shocking" stat for you to, I would argue that a lot of the people who like/are fans of Reigns are probably Daniel Bryan fans/marks to, Go Figure...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Whether they are or not, they don't dislike Reigns because they like Bryan.
> 
> They dislike Reigns because he no wrestling skills, mic skills, or charisma.


Lol no they dislike Reigns because he is in the spot they want Bryan to be. If someone else would have won te rumble it be the same thing. This doesn't go for all Bryan marks because there are some who are cool and understand what's going on and see bigger picture


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Well when you are the most over face in the WWE, as Bryan is, then a large majority of the fans are going to be fans/marks for the guy.
> 
> So in turn if someone dislikes Reigns, then yes there is a good probability that said person is a fan of Daniel Bryan by default, as he is the most over face.
> 
> Here is another "shocking" stat for you to, I would argue that a lot of the people who like/are fans of Reigns are probably Daniel Bryan fans/marks to, Go Figure...


So im right! Haha


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Lol no they dislike Reigns because he is in the spot they want Bryan to be. If someone else would have won te rumble it be the same thing. This doesn't go for all Bryan marks because there are some who are cool and understand what's going on and see bigger picture


They do see the bigger picture, they see a watered down version of Cena who is absolutely green in the ring and mic. They don't want that kind of person being the face of WWE for the next 10 years.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Lol no they dislike Reigns because he is in the spot they want Bryan to be. If someone else would have won te rumble it be the same thing. This doesn't go for all Bryan marks because there are some who are cool and understand what's going on and see bigger picture


fpalm

I disliked Reigns long before he was a singles wrestler. I started to dislike him when I saw his match vs. CM Punk in early 2014. Guy is not good in the ring, sucks on the mic & really has no charisma. This really doesn't have anything to do w/ Bryan really.

A lot of people have started to hate him now, because he is more exposed now than he was a year ago. People are seeing that he really isn't a Daniel Bryan in the ring. People are really seeing that he really isn't a CM Punk on the mic. People are really seeing that he really isn't a Ric Flair when it comes to charisma.

And you're right that some people hate him because he is taking the top spot from more talented wrestlers like Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler etc. And that is a GREAT reason to hate him, because he has done nothing to deserve that spot over those guys I named.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Doesn't matter, because Heyman himself said he's greater than all top guys in their primes. And you can Belee dat! :lol


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Reign's is so powerful that to this day he needed two other guys to help him powerbomb Ryback.


THE JUGGERNAUT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MrAxew said:


> They do see the bigger picture, they see a watered down version of Cena who is absolutely green in the ring and mic. They don't want that kind of person being the face of WWE for the next 10 years.


fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> fpalm
> 
> I disliked Reigns long before he was a singles wrestler. I started to dislike him when I saw his match vs. CM Punk in early 2014. Guy is not good in the ring, sucks on the mic & really has no charisma. This really doesn't have anything to do w/ Bryan really.
> 
> ...


Theres no such thing as deserves in the WWE. And it does have to do with Bryan because like I said if it wasn't Reigns winning the rumble and someone else did thats not Bryan they would have bitch and complained about that guy. Now not everyone feels that way i said 90% if people do. Your in the 10% that don't feel like it. 

I understand its frustrating that you feel your favorite is being put on the back burner to someone that you feel isn't ready. I wish Bryan had won the rumble too as hard is that to believe coming from me Buts its not the end of the world and Bryan will get his chance again. Last year Bryan had his moment, this year its Reigns turn next year who knows. It could be Bryan again, it could be Reigns, It could be those guys you said Doubt it tho but you never know. Just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Theres no such thing as deserves in the WWE. And it does have to do with Bryan because like I said if it wasn't Reigns winning the rumble and someone else did thats not Bryan they would have bitch and complained about that guy. Now not everyone feels that way i said 90% if people do. Your in the 10% that don't feel like it.
> 
> I understand its frustrating that you feel your favorite is being put on the back burner to someone that you feel isn't ready. I wish Bryan had won the rumble too as hard is that to believe coming from me Buts its not the end of the world and Bryan will get his chance again. Last year Bryan had his moment, this year its Reigns turn next year who knows. It could be Bryan again, it could be Reigns, It could be those guys who said. Doubt it tho but you never know. Just sit back and enjoy the ride.



You don't know how many times I have heard 'Sit back and enjoy the ride' you must be new to wrestling. You cant enjoy the ride, cause WWE has not a clue where that ride is fucking heading! they make it up on the spot, and 9 times out of 10, never delivers.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambroseguy said:


> You don't know how many times I have heard 'Sit back and enjoy the ride' you must be new to wrestling. You cant enjoy the ride, cause WWE has not a clue where that ride is fucking heading! they make it up on the spot, and 9 times out of 10, never delivers.


I have actually been a wrestling fan for 17 years and haven't stopped watching since like a true fan does. They do know where the ride is heading to. Its called the Roman Empire. Believe That!


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I declart-de-DECLARE that after tonights promo, Roman proved that he is one of the best mic workers in the business. And BREEEVDAT!!!!


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> he wasnt good there. that segment was not good for reigns. It will make people resent him more.


did you not hear the crowd go wild when he roared?.....some of you just make shit up.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I have actually been a wrestling fan for 17 years and haven't stopped watching since like a true fan does. They do know where the ride is heading to. Its called the Roman Empire. Believe That!


preach! real fans see roman, the sheild, the ascension, nxt, etc and see the future getting a chance. but i don't get mad because they don't matter. they were the same ones talking about twice in a lifetime failing but it broke records. even the ppl they like they don't support like jericho and punk.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Isn't it funny how the perceived "Vince loves big guys" is the complete opposite for the majority of the IWC?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

How are you supposed to suspend your disbelief and try and enjoy watching the guy when he is visibly nervous and botching on a semi-regular basis? 

Or making strange out of character facial expressions when he's talking and failing at being funny. 

Seriously that is my main gripe above all. 

I WANT TO FUCKING ENJOY THE SHOW without being taken out of the whole illusion of what it is because a guy isn't doing his job properly. 

Just a fucking terrible segment. He bottled it completely in front of the crowd and they made no reaction to the part of the promo that was actually relevant which was to sell the fact that Seth could be added to the main event of Mania or cash in there. 

They were busy chanting CM Punk because Roman had already lost them. 

Just so fucking amateur. Embarrassing. I'd say the same fucking thing to if it was anyone else on the roster too.


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I have actually been a wrestling fan for 17 years and haven't stopped watching since like a true fan does. They do know where the ride is heading to. Its called the Roman Empire. Believe That!


You couldn't be any more cringeworthy if you tried.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

Reigns is basically the wrestling version of Kim Kardashian, the more I think about it:

1. Both are from well-known families that did something (Robert Kardashian for being OJ's BFF/Lawyer/Henchman, the Anoa'i family for wrestling.)

2. Despite having few (if any) discernible skills in anything, we're still told on a regular basis about what they're doing, how great they are, and that we're supposed to consider what they're doing important. We're being ordered to think they're important, in other words.

3. Both are renowned for having DA LOOK.

4. Both are known largely for something you don't want to be known for (Kim Kardashian for the sex tape and generally being an awful human being, Reigns for somehow getting arguably the biggest, most popular wrestling star ever in The Rock booed, at a point in his life Rock could join ISIS and still be cheered.)

5. Both are getting "pushed" by an authority figure because they feel they can be a cheap, knock-off version of something better that they can't have for some reason (Kanye taking Kim on because she was pulling a Beyonce ripoff look for awhile, Triple H and Vince with Roman because they want a bootleg Cena or Rock.)

6. Depending on who you ask, either they don't have a gimmick as people, or their gimmick is just being memorably terrible.

7. Despite points 1-6, we still pay attention to both of them because they offer us a realistic chance at seeing an amazing, captivating train wreck you cannot look away from; Kim because she probably is our last hope of a moment on the level of the OJ Simpson saga, and Reigns because he could memorably fail as the top guy and make the upcoming Wrestlemania the biggest farce in the company's history.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Maximus Odinson said:


> You couldn't be any more cringeworthy if you tried.


Don't challenge him on that please


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Just watched it on youtube. Holy crap that was bad. I feel like if he wasn't scripted and just went out there an be himself he would be less nervous. Almost seemed like he could barely remember his lines. He sounded so lost lmaoo.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

What did Reigns do this time?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Give him credit though. He's not as bad as John Morrison or The Great Khali. Well fuck they were terrible. Hes awful lol


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

He's very cringe worthy on the mic and just isn't likeable in general. His fanbase has to be nothing but 8 year olds and lonely soccer moms. I think the people on this forum that claim to be his fans are really just trolling. No one is that gullible to fall for this BS push.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

"True fan" :lol



DJHJR86 said:


> Isn't it funny how the perceived "Vince loves big guys" is the complete opposite for the majority of the IWC?


Well that just isn't true. When a big guy has talent, like a Brock Lesnar, like a Bray Wyatt, like a Luke Harper, they get praised by this so called "IWC"

When a big guy is just that, a big guy, with nothing else to his name, they don't get the praise you so badly desire them to have for being nothing other than a "big guy"


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

CareerKiller said:


> Reigns is basically the wrestling version of Kim Kardashian, the more I think about it:
> 
> 1. Both are from well-known families that did something (Robert Kardashian for being OJ's BFF/Lawyer/Henchman, the Anoa'i family for wrestling.)
> 
> ...


and when you are wrong what do you do then?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Was Roman Reigns beat as a child? He sounds traumatized when ever he talks on the mic. I'm just trying to figure out why he's so bad. It could be from a lack of confidence or a rough childhood. I can kind of relate to that because I was verbally abused as a kid and I have self esteem issues. Public speaking is nerve racking.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> He's very cringe worthy on the mic and just isn't likeable in general. His fanbase has to be nothing but 8 year olds and lonely soccer moms. I think the people on this forum that claim to be his fans are really just trolling. No one is that gullible to fall for this BS push.


but when has the so called iwc ever been right? cena and his 8 year old fans led him to main event the two biggest wrestlemaniases back to back.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

stuttering stanley reigns :booklel


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> but when has the so called iwc ever been right? *cena and his 8 year old fans led him to main event the two biggest wrestlemaniases back to back.*


Cena had already made it to the big leagues before he (albeit quickly...) lost the majority of his older fanbase. This is what makes me turn my head when people compare Reigns' reactions to Cena's in a positive light. 

The split crowds came _after_ Cena was established.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Prophet said:


> Cena had already made it to the big leagues before he (albeit quickly...) lost the majority of his older fanbase. This is what makes me turn my head when people compare Reigns' reactions to Cena's in a positive light.
> 
> The split crowds came _after_ Cena was established.


cena still is successful in spite of the crowd, and that is my point. and rr doesn't get split crowds except during rr and his feud with bryan. did you not see the cheer in his opening segment?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> cena still is successful in spite of the crowd, and that is my point. and rr doesn't get split crowds except during rr and his feud with bryan. did you not see the cheer in his opening segment?


Um, no. I saw a lot of people who didn't give a shit mixed in with some boos. There wasn't even any high pitched screams from the wet panty brigade. Go watch the front row during the main event. Half those motherf'ers were playing on their cell phones or talking to each other. It was like a jobber match was going on. Strike that, it was worse. It was like a jobber v jobber match was going on. Seth deserved so much better tonight than to try to carry the Jolly Green FuckUp.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> cena still is successful in spite of the crowd, and that is my point. and rr doesn't get split crowds except during rr and his feud with bryan. did you not see the cheer in his opening segment?


I know Cena is still successful. The crowd goes nuts for him, with cheers and boos. That's the thing with Cena - he's always guaranteed to get a big reaction. Everyone's on their feet, be it ready to boo his ass out of the building or to cheer him on.
Roman got cheered, but it wasn't pop of the night by any means. I also heard a few deep boos thrown in there.

I fear the longer this goes on, and once that new car smell of someone different being in the main event wears off, the hate and distain is either going to get louder or even worse, people will start to lose interest altogether.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Um, no. I saw a lot of people who didn't give a shit mixed in with some boos. There wasn't even any high pitched screams from the wet panty brigade. Go watch the front row during the main event. Half those motherf'ers were playing on their cell phones or talking to each other. It was like a jobber match was going on. Strike that, it was worse. It was like a jobber v jobber match was going on. Seth deserved so much better tonight than to try to carry the Jolly Green FuckUp.


seth is only a star inyour mind bruh....that's why he needed jon stewart to put him over, just like cena, the authority, ambrose and roman did. watch the opening segment....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Prophet said:


> Cena had already made it to the big leagues before he (albeit quickly...) lost the majority of his older fanbase. This is what makes me turn my head when people compare Reigns' reactions to Cena's in a positive light.
> 
> The split crowds came _after_ Cena was established.


A lot of deluded Reigns fans love the Cena comparisons because it wrongly has given them the belief that ''polarizing'' a crowd is not a bad thing. 

Well Cena's fanbase is huge and as the poster I'm quoting pointed out he established this long before certain people got sick of his schtick. 

Cena spent all of 2004 feuding for a defending the US title under a hugely popular rapper gimmick. He had his own custom spinner belt made and he was already massively outselling WWE's main event stars in merch as the US champion. 

People tend to selectively forget just how over this guy was and the fact that he had a year spent in the midcard of WWE developing a huge following. 

He was not the Royal Rumble winner after having only had one singles match at a PPV and he did not get the world title until he was one of it not the most popular guy in the company. 

Cena has been able to maintain a loyal fanbase by being directly marketed towards kids to whom he appeals the most. Like Hogan before him he is a big larger than life guy with a big personality and set of ''ideals'' for the ''Cenation'' in place of the ''Hulkamaniacs'' 

In case People haven't noticed. 

Roman Reigns can barely string a sentence together and is not the ''Next John Cena''. 

He is not the face of the WWE for the next 15 years :lol For that to happen he'd actuallyhave to hit the sales numbers Cena does and crossover into his fanbase or create a new fanbase of a similar size on his own. 

Good luck with that Roman :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> cena still is successful in spite of the crowd, and that is my point. and rr doesn't get split crowds except during rr and his feud with bryan. did you not see the cheer in his opening segment?


Cena is successfull because he has the talent to make the crowds care about him. There's the people who love him and then there's those that absolutely hate him but he gets huge reactions every time he steps out there.

Roman, on the other hand, doesnt have anything close to that talent. There are a few that love him, some that don't like him...and then there's a bunch more that don't seem to really give a shit.

The truth is...people shouldn't compare Cena and Reigns. The only thing they share is that they are/did benefit from baby face super pushes. That's where the comparisons should stop. Roman could improve 10 fold and still not have half the talent or ability to connect as Cena does.

And that's coming from a Cena hater, but that's my point. Cena has the ability to make me hate him. I'll give him that. Reigns? I don't hate Reigns. I don't like Reigns. I barely care about Reigns. I don't remember 1 memerable character moment from the guy. I might hate the booking he's receiving but that's on those calling the shots, not on Reigns. But as a character? Nothing there at all. 

That's not the case with Cena...


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Prophet said:


> I know Cena is still successful. The crowd goes nuts for him, with cheers and boos. That's the thing with Cena - he's always guaranteed to get a big reaction. Everyone's on their feet, be it ready to boo his ass out of the building or to cheer him on.
> Roman got cheered, but it wasn't pop of the night by any means. I also heard a few deep boos thrown in there.
> 
> I fear the longer this goes on, and once that new car smell of someone different being in the main event wears off, the hate and distain is either going to get louder or even worse, people will start to lose interest altogether.


you are projecting buddy. after rr he got a mixed cena like crowd but after fastlane he got a bigger pop. to me he gets a good reaction it only has issues because brock isn't there and it loses something without face to faces. i wish it was him(rr) vs seth. at least they care.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> A lot of deluded Reigns fans love the Cena comparisons because it wrongly has given them the belief that ''polarizing'' a crowd is not a bad thing.
> 
> Well Cena's fanbase is huge and as the poster I'm quoting pointed out he established this long before certain people got sick of his schtick.
> 
> ...


 and when you and the ppl who believe this opinion are wrong? then what? the problem is you keep projecting and making this more than it is. rr is not there to replace cena. cena along with db have at least 5 years + left in the business. this is passing the torch to a group of young stars to develop them for the future- rr, seth and dean. they are pushing roman because he is most ready, most believable to the casual fan to beat brock and can easily set up a feud for rollins and possibly all 3 at 32. cena like you said has had many years to groom, well the 3 of them have been sped up because cena has gotten stale and db is just back from injury. most real fans are happy for the youth movement.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

gabrielcev said:


> Was Roman Reigns beat as a child? He sounds traumatized when ever he talks on the mic. I'm just trying to figure out why he's so bad. It could be from a lack of confidence or a rough childhood. I can kind of relate to that because I was verbally abused as a kid and I have self esteem issues. Public speaking is nerve racking.



Didn't his father throw him into the sea, to make him learn to swim, or drown? Sounds abusive to me....


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> you are projecting buddy. after rr he got a mixed cena like crowd but after fastlane he got a bigger pop. to me he gets a good reaction it only has issues because brock isn't there and it loses something without face to faces. i wish it was him(rr) vs seth. at least they care.


It's only been 2 weeks since Fastlane and it all looks and sounds the same to me. :draper2


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> and when you and the ppl who believe this opinion are wrong? then what? the problem is you keep projecting and making this more than it is. rr is not there to replace cena. cena along with db have at least 5 years + left in the business. this is passing the torch to a group of young stars to develop them for the future- rr, seth and dean. they are pushing roman because he is most ready, most believable to the casual fan to beat brock and can easily set up a feud for rollins and possibly all 3 at 32. cena like you said has had many years to groom, well the 3 of them have been sped up because cena has gotten stale and db is just back from injury. most real fans are happy for the youth movement.


I'm skeptical on the ''youth movement''. We'll see.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

reigns promo in the opening segment tonight was absolute horseshit. stumbling over his words, flubbing his lines, looking lost , getting nervous from crowd chants , stupid faces he makes, and all that combined with boos and utter silence . 

him main eventing wrestlemania is a fucking disgrace


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> I'm skeptical on the ''youth movement''. We'll see.


agreed but i feel like the pieces are in place with triple starting nxt, the shield, the ascension,paige etc. i imagine vince is done within 5 years.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Prophet said:


> It's only been 2 weeks since Fastlane and it all looks and sounds the same to me. :draper2


i hear a difference but with no brock the crowd can't get fully behind roman yet. i think that is part of the reason for vince's yelling at brock.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

He's better on the mic than other main eventers like Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> He's better on the mic than other main eventers like Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins.


This was your worst joke ever.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> This was your worst joke ever.


I have my serious poster cap on. Daniel Bryan has always sucked on the mic and has never improved. Seth Rollins has the voice of a 12-year-old and constantly flubs his lines. Roman Reigns at least sounds like a badass and has cool catchphrases. He's not a great mic worker, but he isn't as horrible as people make him out to be.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I have my serious poster cap on. Daniel Bryan has always sucked on the mic and has never improved. Seth Rollins has the voice of a 12-year-old and constantly flubs his lines. Roman Reigns at least sounds like a badass and has cool catchphrases. He's not a great mic worker, but he isn't as horrible as people make him out to be.












I'd be down for a triple thet....threat match. 

unk2


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I have my serious poster cap on. Daniel Bryan has always sucked on the mic and has never improved. Seth Rollins has the voice of a 12-year-old and constantly flubs his lines. Roman Reigns at least sounds like a badass and has cool catchphrases. He's not a great mic worker, but he isn't as horrible as people make him out to be.


You said that Rollins sucks because he flubs his lines (which he rarely does BTW) and for the sound of his voice and the guy that "deglared" for the Rumble is a better mic talker because he smirks before saying "believe that"? I rather think you don't have your serious poster cap on, because your logic kinda sucks and its way too bias against Bryan and Rollins.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Some boring wrestler like Curtis Axel was more over than Roman Reigns last night.

what a joke.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> You said that Rollins sucks because he flubs his lines (which he rarely does BTW) and for the sound of his voice and the guy that "deglared" for the Rumble is a better mic talker because he smirks before saying "believe that"? I rather think you don't have your serious poster cap on, because your logic kinda sucks and its way too bias against Bryan and Rollins.


I don't have any favoritism towards Reigns, much the opposite actually. I like Bryan _a lot_ more than I like Roman Reigns. Daniel Bryan is a great example that you don't need to be good on the mic to make it as a main eventer. As long as you excel in other areas, all you really need to do on the mic is have a cool catchphrase, like "Yes!" or "Believe that!" in order to get a pop from the fans. I'm not trying to say Roman is good on the mic. I think all 3 of them suck, but I think Reigns sucks the least. Delivery is important. Daniel Bryan has awkward diction. Seth Rollins has an awkward voice. Roman Reigns has a manly, cool talking voice and it makes him sound like a badass.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

x78 said:


> At this stage Reigns could cut a CM Punk summer 2011 pipebomb promo and you would all cry about how it was 'awkward' and 'forced'. Fucking marks :lmao


No he couldn't he could not even come close, because he is awkward and forced.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I don't have any favoritism towards Reigns, much the opposite actually. I like Bryan _a lot_ more than I like Roman Reigns. Daniel Bryan is a great example that you don't need to be good on the mic to make it as a main eventer. As long as you excel in other areas, all you really need to do on the mic is have a cool catchphrase, like "Yes!" or "Believe that!" in order to get a pop from the fans. I'm not trying to say Roman is good on the mic. I think all 3 of them suck, but I think Reigns sucks the least. Delivery is important. Daniel Bryan has awkward diction. Seth Rollins has an awkward voice. Roman Reigns has a manly, cool talking voice and it makes him sound like a badass.


Again, out of all 3 guys mentioned here, Reigns is the worst at delivering, diction and when he flubs his lines his voice sounds awkward as fuck because he fumbles around trying to remember them. Seriously, what fucking Roman promos are you watching that are better than Bryan and Rollins?

Seth is the best of all 3 guys because he has good delivery and knows how to work the crowd because his "awkward" voice makes him sound like an annoying prick and works great for a heel like him, but if you wanna keep on hating just for the sake of it be my fucking guest.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> He's better on the mic than other main eventers like Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins.


There's going full retard and then there is pulling a Townes Van Zandt. Congrats man. You just became a punchline.




Townes Van Zandt said:


> I don't have any favoritism towards Reigns, much the opposite actually. I like Bryan _a lot_ more than I like Roman Reigns.


Yeah, a couple of you Reigns apologists keep saying the same thing. You're lying. At least have the balls to admit what you are and why you denigrate.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Again, out of all 3 guys mentioned here, Reigns is the worst at delivering, diction and when he flubs his lines his voice sounds awkward as fuck because he fumbles around trying to remember them. Seriously, what fucking Roman promos are you watching that are better than Bryan and Rollins?
> 
> Seth is the best of all 3 guys because he has good delivery and knows how to work the crowd because his "awkward" voice makes him sound like an annoying prick and works great for a heel like him, but if you wanna keep on hating just for the sake of it be my fucking guest.


Well this argument is just going to devolve into "yes he is!/no he isn't!", so we should probably just agree to disagree.

I haven't seen any good delivery from Seth. He looks uncomfortable when he's out there with good mic workers and he's completely outclassed when he's sharing promos with GOAT-tier mic workers like John Cena. 

Roman Reigns doesn't need to be a great mic worker. People aren't listening to his words, they're looking at his body. All he needs to do on the mic is sound cool, and he pulls that off flawlessly.



McCringleberry said:


> There's going full retard and then there is pulling a Townes Van Zandt. Congrats man. You just became a punchline.
> 
> Yeah, a couple of you Reigns apologists keep saying the same thing. You're lying. At least have the balls to admit what you are and why you denigrate.


First off, "Reigns apologist" implies that I think Reigns has done something worth apologizing for, which I do not. I'm not an apologist of anybody. If somebody does what I view to be good, I praise them. If somebody does what I view to be bad, I react accordingly. Daniel Bryan is my third favorite wrestler, Roman Reigns doesn't crack my top 10.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

"I'm gonna decla* declare at the Royal Rumble" (declare what?)

"I'm gonna bleee* beat Brock Lesnar"

"and beat me and Brock Lesnar in a triple zep* threat match?"

:lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Well this argument is just going to devolve into "yes he is!/no he isn't!", so we should probably just agree to disagree.
> 
> I haven't seen any good delivery from Seth. He looks uncomfortable when he's out there with good mic workers and he's completely outclassed when he's sharing promos with *GOAT-tier mic workers like John Cena.*
> 
> Roman Reigns doesn't need to be a great mic worker. People aren't listening to his words, they're looking at his body. All he needs to do on the mic is sound cool, and he pulls that off flawlessly..


You should seriously take your serious poster cap off, i'm starting to think its just a metaphor for hitting yourself in the head with a hammer repeatedly.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> You should seriously take your serious poster cap off, i'm starting to think its just a metaphor for hitting yourself in the head with a hammer repeatedly.


Cena's mic skills have been discussed ad nauseam, so I don't really care to touch on this one much. His material to work with is goofy and cheesy. That's to be expected when you're a top face who caters to the younger crowd. His delivery is always on point though, and when he gets serious material he knocks it out of the park. When John Cena is great, he's great.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Cena's mic skills have been discussed ad nauseam, so I don't really care to touch on this one much. His material to work with is goofy and cheesy. That's to be expected when you're a top face who caters to the younger crowd. His delivery is always on point though, and when he gets serious material he knocks it out of the park. When John Cena is great, he's great.


Great is a big word for a guy thats average at best when he's always pandering to the crowd and calling women whores, the only times he has been truly great on the mic was against Punk and since then he hasn't come anything close to that.

Anyways, this wasn't about Cena, it was about how idiotic your post was by saying that Reigns is better on the mic than 2 guys that he clearly is not in any category. This is my last response to you, so don't bother saying the same stuff about he only needs to look cool and like a greek god while sounding like an idiot flubbing his lines.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Great is a big word for a guy thats average at best when he's always pandering to the crowd and calling women whores, the only times he has been truly great on the mic was against Punk and since then he hasn't come anything close to that.
> 
> Anyways, this wasn't about Cena, it was about how idiotic your post was by saying that Reigns is better on the mic than 2 guys that he clearly is not in any category. This is my last response to you, so don't bother saying the same stuff about he only needs to look cool and like a greek god while sounding like an idiot flubbing his lines.


If you consider a differing opinion idiotic, that's your problem and not mine. I believe in Roman Reigns's ability and I believe in Roman Reigns. 

He's got a badass voice.
He's got cool catchphrases. 

That's all you need. He needs to be the kind of guy that talks with his fists and not his voice. His strong suit is his looks and his athleticism, he needs to use those to hide his weakness on the mic. As long as he's passable, he can get by because he excels in other areas.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Reigns can't deliver a promo to save his life. People talk of Seth looking uncomfortable, this guy is that and a lot more, his delivery is as bad as anyone's. What is even worse is his facial expressions, they are the most cringeworthy thing about him and I think it comes from those acting lessons he took. All in all, he will never become a good talker and it's simple as that; just isn't confident on mic or come across strongly.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Reigns can't deliver a promo to save his life. People talk of Seth looking uncomfortable, this guy is that and a lot more, his delivery is as bad as anyone's. What is even worse is his facial expressions, they are the most cringeworthy thing about him and I think it comes from those acting lessons he took. All in all, he will never become a good talker and it's simple as that; just isn't confident on mic or come across strongly.




































Are you saying you aren't impressed by Roman Reigns's vast range of emotional expressions? Above you see his "duck face", his "pffft" face and his "What?" face. Roman Reigns is the Daniel Day-Lewis of the WWE. I imagine he gets into character by superman punching pedestrians on the way to the arena.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

After I saw him last night, I couldn't stop laugh, about what he said. That was pretty /b/eta.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Townes is entertaining.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

King Kenny said:


> Townes is entertaining.


"This message is hidden because Townes Van Zandt is on your ignore list."

I got sick of redrepping him every other day since he registered. Awful poster who just derails everything and I wish he'd just fuck off.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Rome said:


> Roman don't have to be a talker like the Rock and say speeches ...He's a straight to the point talker and he's good at it that comes with he's badass character. Brock Lesner cannot talk ...so was he not ready to a champion?


When was the last time there was a silent champion that drew? Everyone points to Lesnar as an example but you forget that he had the best mouthpiece in the industry. 

Reigns-fanboys, stop trying to get Reigns over when he can't do that himself.


----------



## Rome (Feb 8, 2015)

webb_dustin said:


> When was the last time there was a silent champion that drew? Everyone points to Lesnar as an example but you forget that he had the best mouthpiece in the industry.
> 
> Reigns-fanboys, stop trying to get Reigns over when he can't do that himself.


Sting was silent for over a year and drew the biggest starcade in wcw history...and before you MAY say..Sting isnt Roman was you ask a question so I answered


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember when he started stuttering like a moron again and everybody chanted CM PUNK over him? I love the crowds in the north atlantic, they need to have every show there


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see his promo tomorrow. actually Reigns' promos are something I'm looking forward to every show.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> I can't wait to see his promo tomorrow. actually Reigns' promos are something I'm looking forward to every show.


Like in a sick twisted way because you know it is going to be awful, surely?


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Rome said:


> Sting was silent for over a year and drew the biggest starcade in wcw history...and before you MAY say..Sting isnt Roman was you ask a question so I answered


The biggest difference between Sting in 1996-97 and Roman is that Sting was already established as WCW's number one face for over 5 years. Reigns has yet to establish anything and actually has an eroding fanbase over the past 3 months. I didn't even have to get into whether he can cut a promo or not because their situations are completely different.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sting's silence gimmick worked because of the strength of the story behind it.

He felt let down when fans and colleagues thought he was a secret member of the nWo and the damage that the group were inflicting on WCW. His silence had a purpose.

Reigns should stay silent because he's dogshit on the mic. Two completely different situations that should not be compared.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Mic work is useless if you're booked as an unstoppable monster or if you have a dark gimmick (Deadman, Sting), Reigns doesnt need to be great on the mike, during the shield he was the silent wolf, the enforcer, the badass guy that was destroying people with his spear and thats why most people loved him.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

T0M said:


> Sting's silence gimmick worked because of the strength of the story behind it.
> 
> He felt let down when fans and colleagues thought he was a secret member of the nWo and the damage that the group were inflicting on WCW. His silence had a purpose.
> 
> Reigns should stay silent because he's dogshit on the mic. Two completely different situations that should not be compared.


Man just reading that Sting storyline gives me goosebumps, one of the greatest storylines of all time they let that shit marinate for a year. Beautiful.

But a silent champ, would Goldberg count (and of course Roman doesn't hold a candle to Bill Goldberg). Actually no, last one I think would be Khali.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

They've gotten to a point where they're so bad, they're good....


----------

